# Off Season Log for 2012



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been running a log on Uk Iron for a few weeks and at first was undecided to running the log on other sites.......

i decided to run the log on UKM and MuscleChat as well......it will document everything to do with my off season run over the next 12-15months as i run in to getting back onstage in 2012....

i have changed alot for this off season for no other reason than trying new things and new approach to see what it brings, i am never coached in the off season. Harold has been my Pre-comp coach since 2005 but i run my off season on my own...until now...i have decided to join up with Skip from Intense Muscle for this year to see what his approach will bring to my physique.

my training is a 3 day Push/Pull/Legs style routine running over a 5 week cycle with the first 4 weeks running the above style although the working sets do increase each week starting at week one at 6 working sets which then increase by 2 working sets each week culminating at 12 working sets per bodypart on week 4.....week 5 is a rest week with me only training once on a wednesday which is more of a run through workout but the emphasis of this week is to rest and recover.......all sets will aim to be 10-12 reps although i may drop this to 8 reps when trying to surpass PB's.......

my diet is key as you might think it would be for this process.......i will not give breakdowns for the meals but i will give what i am eating.....at the moment my daily cals are approx 3000......it dips slightly on non training days and slightly higher on training days.

my supplements will be Extreme products on the most part with the addition of Animal Vitamin Packs, Krill oil with extra Vit D, E and C

my gear on the most part will be peptide based as i am taking a break from the gear, what i have decided is to use a HRT dose of 100-150mg of test per week this is mainly at 40 my natty levels will be very low and counter productive for basic life stuff never mind bodybuilding.....along with this i will be using the following...

2mg MGF PWO

100MCG IGF-1LR3 PrWO x 2 week

100mcg g-csf PWO

4.5iu GH am

200mcg GRF/GHRP2 before bed

HCG 500iu once a week

so thats it guys, i hope you will enjoy the journal and ask questions etc......i will be adding Videos when i can and posting them in the journal....here are two i have done so far....











to start this here is tonights session.....

my weight has dropped to 206lbs not the most ideal situation for someone in a mass gaining phase......but my condition is good









cooked all my food this morning then packed the car up for my 300mile trip to north wales......

i have switched the sessions around this week as i am training with Rack at Olympic Gym in Salford on Monday and wanted to train chest/shoulders with him......so this mean i trained Back/Biceps and rear delts tonight it is week 2 of the blast so that is 8 working sets per bodypart.....

Back:

Chins 2 working sets both with 20kg weight added

Partial deads 3 working sets (PB was acheived of 150kg for 10 reps)

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Rear Delts:

Cable cross over pulls 4 working sets

Face pulls 4 working sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 3 working sets

Nautilus preacher curl 3 working sets

Cable curl 2 working sets

cardio will be hard to do this week because of travelling and work so i completed tonight's session with 30min on the treadmill......

food today as i mentioned was all cooked and packed this morning.......all my cooking is done in coconut oil using the exact amount needed for the required fats in each meal......

Meal 1/2/3 - Chicken/Basmati rice/Veg

Meal 4 - Chicken/Veg/Olives/Nuts

Meal 5 - Cereal/Whey

Meal 6 - White rice/Chicken


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Subbed :thumbup1: .

Looking foward to nicking some tips from you


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this with us, will follow you on your journey here


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

See you later tonight mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cya in a bit x


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Subscribed, looking forward to following your progress Paul!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Glad you've started this over here - had been following bits of it on IntenseMuscle 

Good luck with it. When it comes to pre-comp in 2012 are you sticking with Skip or will you be working with Harold again?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Great...can follow here..nice one.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't thank you enough for last night mate. Learnt loads and will be puttin it on action tomorrow.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Glad you've started this over here - had been following bits of it on IntenseMuscle
> 
> Good luck with it. When it comes to pre-comp in 2012 are you sticking with Skip or will you be working with Harold again?


Hey Adam i have not thought that far ahead yet mate.....although i prepped myself for the Universe Harold kept an eye on me which was a great help, i found the experiance to be a good one though......i decided to for the first time use a off season prep coach to try something new instead of the same old way i had been using for years, this may be the same come 2012 it may not i really don't know mate...



RACK said:


> Can't thank you enough for last night mate. Learnt loads and will be putting it on action tomorrow.


glad you enjoyed yourself mate....

sorry for the lack of updates this week but with travelling and working until gone midnight every night getting on the net other than on my iPhone was hard....

as mentioned i trained with Rack at Paul and Tania's place on Wednesday, chest/shoulders and triceps was on the menu....

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 working sets

Flat hammer style press 3 working sets

Cable x overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets

Standing mill press 3 working sets

Machine press 2 working sets

Triceps:

EZ bar pressdowns 3 working sets

Skull Crushers 3 working sets

Overhead rope extensions 2 working sets

diet this week has been good and as per the plan apart from Thursday morning as i failed to get food in and thought i had some in my bag but didn't, because i was working in a server room i could not take any in so it was 12.00pm before my first meal so only managed 5 meals.....

today is my last day of working until the 4th of Jan so no more working late nights......

because i travelled back home today and spent the whole week away from home i moved my leg session to Saturday morning so i could spend some time with the family.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I did not get to the gym on saturday due to the weather so had an extra rest day, weight on sunday was 203lbs so that is a drop again from 206lbs it would seem my metabolism on this off season diet is spiking nicely so the time has come to increase my cals starting today we have increased them by 400cals per day....so my daily calorie intake is approx 3500cals per day.

Today was push day so arrived at the gym to train chest, shoulders and triceps unfortunately my training partner could not join me and due to the weather the gym was shutting early so I have 50min to train and get out of there, I could not push the weight as much as I would of liked training on my own so I increased the intensity by reducing the rest between sets which worked a treat seeing as the gym was shutting early.

this week is week 3 in the cycle so 10 working sets per body part

Chest:

Flat press 3 working sets

Incline BB press 3 working sets

Incline hammer press 2 working sets

Flat flyes 2 working sets

Shoulder:

Olympic bar press (I do these in the power rack and have the bar at shoulder level then press each rep from static which makes it harder but has given good results) 3 working sets

DB side raise 3 working sets

Machine seated press 2 working sets

Cable side raise ( behind back) 2 working sets

Triceps

Rope press downs 3 working sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Great session by the end totally shattered although i did not lift light by no stretch, there was no PB's but as I have said before there is more than one way to increase intensity without lifting the earth....

Back home to take my peps...

150mcg g-csf

2nd MGF

200mcg of GHRP-2 & Mod GRF before bed......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a good and bad session tonight.....

i trained Back, Biceps, Rear delts and Traps...

Back:

Chins 3 working sets

Partial Deads 3 working sets (PB 160kg for 8)

Machine pulldowns 2 working sets

Rope straight arm pullovers 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Cable reverse pulls 3 working sets

Face Pulls 3 working sets

Seated DB raise 2 working sets

Traps:

Heavy Shrugs 4 sets (i have not been training traps in the last 6months due to a tight trap muscle this has now eased so am training them again but taking it steady)

Biceps:

One Arm Cable Curl 3 working sets

EZ bar curl 3 working sets

Seated preacher curl 2 working sets

Hammer curl 2 working sets....

so very please with my strength especially in the 3rd week of the blast although i have injured my back, although i felt strong on the deads i knew after my last rep i had injured my lower back, i am not hardly able to walk i am hoping this is just muscle tension because if it is not then i am in serious trouble going by past mishaps.....

the pump i am getting and the strength will have something to do with the increased calories i am eating this week seeing as the diet has been changed, this has also helped with any craving i was getting......

diet:

Meal 1 - Smoothie(frozen banana, Whey, Plain yogurt, frozen berries, coconut oil) wholemeal bread.

Meal 2 - Venison Burger, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 3 - Oats, PB, Whey

Meal 4 - PWO meal

Meal 5 - Chicken, Rice, Coconut oil

Meal 6 - Venison, Veg, coconut oil, olives

i am hoping that tomorrow morning when i wake up to do cardio i can actually get out of bed


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo Paul - good to catch up the other day and cheers for the advice - will do as you suggested. Will let you know how things are going with the latest plan - and if I dont get round to texting before crimbo - hope you all have a lovely one and you enjoy your well deserved rest x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jem said:


> Yo Paul - good to catch up the other day and cheers for the advice - will do as you suggested. Will let you know how things are going with the latest plan - and if I dont get round to texting before crimbo - hope you all have a lovely one and you enjoy your well deserved rest x


 No problem Emma always happy to help....I will enjoy the rest thanks sweetheart you make sure you do to and enjoy the mince pies....lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Christmas is over so is the over indulgence of chocolate biscuits......my weight did jump up over the weekend but back on my normal off season diet now so I expect it will normalise over the next few days just in time for me to indulge more over the new years weekend 

My normal gym is shut this week guess that is the price you pay for training in a university gym but then it is the best in Plymouth so swings and roundabouts......

I trained with a friend at his place last night, it was good to train with Gav and his training partner.....

We trained chest, shoulders and triceps.....this is not how they normally train so I think it shocked them a little....

Chest:

Incline smith press 2 working sets

Flat machine press 2 working sets

Cable x overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing dead stop mill press 2 working sets

Standing DB side raise 2 working sets

Machine shoulder press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Reverse grip bench 2 working sets

Rope press downs 2 working sets

Straight bar press downs 2 working sets

It was a good session did not manage to lift as heavy as I would of liked but I feel that was more down to the huge pumps I got after the few days of eating chocolate biscuits lol

As I said back to the diet this week....yesterdays was.....

Meal 1 - frozen fruit, natural yogurt, whey and oats smoothie

Meal 2 - chicken, basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 3 - chicken, basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 4 - PWO meal, shake

Meal 5 - new spuds, fillet steak

Meal 6 - eggs, venison burger

I am going to be travelling a lot in the new year so hopefully the progression I want to achieve will not be halted by the amount of travelling I will be doing.....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

subbed, looking forward to reading how you get on....

and of course i'll only be happy to help with advice 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hi paul, all the best for 2011 

what use is the coconut oil for? is it along the lines of adding pineapple to protein meals to help digest the meat?

natural digestive enzymes etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No mate although it does aid in digestion to a degree, it is for good fats buddy, although it contains 70% saturated fat these are mostly made up of MCT fats which hold a whole load of benefits for bodybuilders and because you can literally eat it off the spoon it is ideal for me when travelling.

Good place to read up on it mate....

http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ahh gotcha, do you have to be careful with how much you use as coconut juice is liquid colon dynamite!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ha ha, I guess so but the oil does not have the same effect well not that I have noticed although it has been very good for my digestion with my off season food amounts.....

When does your prep start?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

the first video looked like castle but i wasnt sure as it was tidy in the background?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i guess it will aid prep as well when the fats are useful for keeping 'things' moving 

Will you be keeping it in there for prep?

Sadly i have a date with a surgeon (will be the 4th in the space of 7 months) to have a lump removed from the hernia surgery, i have a acorn sized lump to the left of my abs (not a hernia but scar tissue) so i will see what recovery that requires. He says its only a quick incision and cut out but i dont trust the black and decker crew regardless of it being BUPA lol.

Looking at a summer show, see where i am in feb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes Russ it was castles think a few weeks after the universe, hope you are well mate and thanks for the vote of confidence on the thread asking for a coach type...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Yes Russ it was castles think a few weeks after the universe, hope you are well mate and thanks for the vote of confidence on the thread asking for a coach type...


no problem at all. im well thanks, having little knee op new year but apart from that all good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i guess it will aid prep as well when the fats are useful for keeping 'things' moving
> 
> Will you be keeping it in there for prep?
> 
> ...


Yes mate defiantly will be in my prep in 2012 as the MCT fats are carried straight to the liver for energy rather than round the body like normal long chain triglyceride fats which have more chance at being stored as fat.......

I had a hernia op in my belly button in 2008 I was out the gym for a month but once back all was good, I cannot see you being out for long seeing as it is only scar tissue.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> no problem at all. im well thanks, having little knee op new year but apart from that all good


 Did not realise you have a bad knee mate, when is the op?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i had a ventral hernia, they gave me an incision repair in june just like Jason Corrick (long scar) but that failed, i had a mesh put in October but the key hole incision on one area led to the scar tissue lump. Hernia's are ok to recover from i agree, its placing limits on yourself to allow it to heal.

i still have a slight lump on the original area but its mostly scar tissue build up from the first incision and fat that has settled around the area making it look bad.

once i diet down hopefully it will all go

give RACK hell for me BTW lol

how's the website coming along? i remember you asked about using transformation pics last year (2009)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

see specialist next week, tore ligaments at end of september. was due to box end of october. basicly went with jamie up to london to start sparring and went over on my knee, big crack and here we are at this point. the knee feels fine but i just have not got 100% movement in it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i had a ventral hernia, they gave me an incision repair in june just like Jason Corrick (long scar) but that failed, i had a mesh put in October but the key hole incision on one area led to the scar tissue lump. Hernia's are ok to recover from i agree, its placing limits on yourself to allow it to heal.
> 
> i still have a slight lump on the original area but its mostly scar tissue build up from the first incision and fat that has settled around the area making it look bad.
> 
> ...


i hope it all goes well for you mate, not had time to do the site yet but i am going to get it sorted in the new year seeing as i am not dieting...all the best with the prep and OP buddy...



1russ100 said:


> see specialist next week, tore ligaments at end of september. was due to box end of october. basicly went with jamie up to london to start sparring and went over on my knee, big crack and here we are at this point. the knee feels fine but i just have not got 100% movement in it


nightmare mate, hope the op goes well mate and you make a full recovery...

had a great session on back tonight, was absolutely shattered by the end did not do any PB's but after last week and my back failing i was going careful although i did not go light.....

Back:

Chins 2 working sets had no weight this time because i forgot my belt...

One arm machine row 2 working sets

Partial deads 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

cable rear pulls 4 working sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 2 working sets

One arm spider curls (video below) 2 working sets

Straight bar cable curl 2 working sets

Hammer DB curl 1 working set.

i did not traps today due to my trap being injured.....

peps after training

2mg MGF

300mcg g-csf

120mcg IGF-1LR3(pre-workout)

i will be having my GRF and GHRP tonight before bed as normal(this is on both non and training days)

my diet today was again very good i have managed all my meals(well one left to eat after i finish this update.....)

Meal 1 - Whey/Fruit/Yogurt smoothie, Oats

Meal 2 & 3 - Chicken, Basmati rice, Coconut oil

Meal 4 - PWO

Meal 5 - new potatoes, Chicken, Coconut oil

Meal 6 - Extra Lean mince, coconut oil

i have done 2 more videos tonight one is doing the spider curls as i get asked often what they are, this was shown to me by Alvin small i do them in the video with a 30kg DB Alvin did them with 50kg with less swing than me.....the other video is of Hammer curls as a comparison to the one i posted just after the Universe and the start of this log.....

hopefully in the coming weeks i will get some done on Chest and Leg days....
















i am away from tomorrow until Saturday so no more training for me in 2010 it has been a good year for me both on and off the stage, hopefully 2011 will be just as good as i try to maintain my condition as well as pack on some mass....

if i do not get to speak to you guys again i wish you all a very Happy New Year.....thank you for the support over the last 12 months


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good in the vids paul. spider curls look interesting doing them like that,

all the best for the new year


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

It's really good to see you running a journal for your off season, going to take notes and apply to my own. Top man!...  ...Subbed!

Brings you into a whole new perspective, a true champion lifter/BB and not just an enforcer of morals and discipline on the board....


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Subscribed.

Always enjoy your journals Paul so looking forward to this one.

Are you still traing three days per week and if so are you covering all bodyparts in those 3 sessions?


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

How you doin buddy, hope you and the family had good xmas and new year. Not sure if you got my text i sent.

Let me know when your free so I can call you and catch up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Big JMJ said:


> How you doin buddy, hope you and the family had good xmas and new year. Not sure if you got my text i sent.
> 
> Let me know when your free so I can call you and catch up


hey mate, happy new year to yourself and family buddy....i sent you a text but got no reply from the number i have so not sure if i have the right number......i am travelling tomorrow but will be up for a call if your free if not give me a shout at the weekend.....


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Paul, looking good as usual. I see you have not dropped the intensity. I checked out the youtube post you had... great size! I'm new on this particular site, but wanted to see if you remembered me. Shoot me a PM so we can chat! (I haven't figured out how to do that just yet)  Keep up the good work, intensity, and focus. I'll be following this to see the progress. Happy New Year!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Worried for a bit then, the log seemed to disappear ??

Looking forward to following this Paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-fresh said:


> It's really good to see you running a journal for your off season, going to take notes and apply to my own. Top man!...  ...Subbed!
> 
> Brings you into a whole new perspective, a true champion lifter/BB and not just an enforcer of morals and discipline on the board....


glad you like the journal mate....



Rotsocks said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> Always enjoy your journals Paul so looking forward to this one.
> 
> Are you still traing three days per week and if so are you covering all bodyparts in those 3 sessions?


i am still training 3 days a week and i am covering the whole body in those three days.....



jiggamanbill said:


> Hey Paul, looking good as usual. I see you have not dropped the intensity. I checked out the youtube post you had... great size! I'm new on this particular site, but wanted to see if you remembered me. Shoot me a PM so we can chat! (I haven't figured out how to do that just yet)  Keep up the good work, intensity, and focus. I'll be following this to see the progress. Happy New Year!


hi mate yes i do remember you it has been a very long time mate, i cannot pm you as there is a restriction as you are new but drop me a mail to [email protected]



romper stomper said:


> Nice to see coconut in there - i use fresh and desiccated coconut in chicken/fish dishes + curry powder popular in this part of the world ads great taste as well.


it certainly does, makes a big difference to plain chicken and eggs...

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, i hope the next 12 months bring you all the success you strive for.....

i was supposed to be training yesterday but because i was travelling today decided to spend the time with my family instead, so today was Chest, Shoulders and triceps i was feeling drained today after a very late night last night coupled with an early start this morning meant i only grabbed 6hrs sleep.....so by the time i got to the gym i was shattered so i did not expect a good session just goes to show you how wrong you can be 

i almost crawled out of the gym i was so shattered....

Chest:

Incline smith press 2 working sets

Flat Bench Press 2 working sets

Incline DB flyes 2 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

BB Shoulder Press from dead 2 working sets

DB side raise 2 working sets

Machine Press 2 working sets

Behind back cable side raise 2 working sets

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead exstensions 3 working sets

Lever machine dips 2 working sets

my intention was to do 30min cardio but could not manage it.....

as i was at home yesterday my diet was as it is normally when i am home as i tupperwared all my food up.....

Meal 1 - Smoothie (Oats/Banana/PB/Extreme Whey)

Meal 2 - Chicken, Coconut oil, Couscous

Meal 3 - Chicken, Coconut oil, Couscous

Meal 4 - Chicken, Coconut oil, Veg, Cashew nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Chicken, White rice

i took delivery of some Essential Amino's today in the form of HumaPro i will be adding this to my normal regime before and after training to see what it brings.....

my normal regime is

Pre-WO - 3 Kre-Alkalyn caps, 10 Extreme BCAA's caps, 10 Extreme Glutamine caps

Post-WO - Pre-WO - 3 Kre-Alkalyn caps, 10 Extreme BCAA's caps, 10 Extreme Glutamine caps

this regime has helped me alot in both building muscle and helping with the recovery process over the last 12 months (consistency) so by adding the HumaPro to this regime i will notice the difference if any this will bring and i am new to EAA around training so again i am keen to see what results this will bring, i won't be running a log on this supplement but i will tell after the month is up if i feel it has helped or not...

it feels good to be back at work and back in the gym the worst thing about the festive season is the break in routine it brings, i prefer the structure a work day brings.....


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i was supposed to be training yesterday but because i was travelling today decided to spend the time with my family instead, so today was Chest, Shoulders and triceps i was feeling drained today after a very late night last night coupled with an early start this morning meant i only grabbed 6hrs sleep.....so by the time i got to the gym i was shattered so i did not expect a good session just goes to show you how wrong you can be
> 
> i almost crawled out of the gym i was so shattered....


I agree how funny it can be.... Some days you feel invincible on the way to the gym, but have a **** workout, and others you feel very tired before you get there, expect nothing, but have an AMAZING workout!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

KJW said:


> What sort of rep range do you use? Or do you take a set to failure?


i never go above 12 and i try to fail at around the 8-10 mark but sometimes this is just not possible but as long as i go to failure then i am happy.....

Last night was legs, i would normally have a days rest between sessions but due to me driving home today and not wanting to train after being away i wanted to be with the kids.....so i trained last night...

Legs:

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 3 working sets

Lying leg curl 3 working sets

SLDL with DB's 2 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Leg press 3 working sets

Abductor machine 2 working sets

Calf's:

Seated press 3 working sets

Leg press toe press 3 working sets

i actually fell down the steps at the gym as my quads gave way coming down the stairs, no damage was done but i guess it showed me i definatly trained them right 

drove home today diet has been good but missed a meal once back at home as i was on the phone for hours with clients and BT(sorting broadband out) i think missing this meal and not drinking enough water has contributed to me getting a headache tonight.....

Back and biceps tomorrow....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No mate never tried ultimate anything

It takes time but you will find what works best for you and then the gains will pile on, I find for muscle growth for me doing less than 8 reps is counter productive, by this I mean yes I get stronger but no bigger so for my goals this is pointless.

Back home now so back training in my normal gym, my legs have been unusually sore since I trained them on Wednesday they are normally sore the day after but it has been more intense this week same as my chest from Monday?

Anyway, tonights session was back, rear delts and biceps...

Back:

Chins with added weight 2 working sets (15kg) added

Bent over row( I have started doing these in a power rack so I lift from dead stop, this allows me to do these without setting off my injury)

Dead lifts yes that is correct I have actually performed full off the floor deads (not sure of my form though) for the first time since 1996 - 2 working sets max weight was 130kg I was very impressed all though I am sure getting out of bed in the morning will be a challenge 

Pull downs 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Standing cable rear pulls 2 working sets

Low pull rear pulls 2 working sets

Face pulls 2 working sets

No traps tonight due to tension in neck......

Biceps:

Seated Db curls 2 working sets

EZ curl 2 working sets

Seated machine preacher curl 2 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Diet today:

Meal 1 - chicken, couscous, olives, coconut oil

Meal 2 - chicken, couscous, olives, coconut oil

Meal 3 - chicken, couscous, olives, coconut oil

Meal 4 - extreme whey, PB

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - cod loin, new spuds, olives

I have certainly gained weight of late although my condition is still good I have softened up a little since stopping my cycle 6 weeks ago, I need to get my head round this so it does not interfere with my weight gaining goals this year.

Bought some really nice cookies for Sunday that have been calling my name since I brought them home


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Diet today:
> 
> Meal 1 - chicken, couscous, olives, coconut oil
> 
> ...


Sound like me, eating the same meals over and over again. Not sure if you get tired of it, oddly enough I find myself looking forward to it! Keep at it


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I have certainly gained weight of late although my condition is still good I have softened up a little since stopping my cycle 6 weeks ago, I need to get my head round this so it does not interfere with my weight gaining goals this year )


What did the cycle look like?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

never get tired of eating the same foods in fact i miss it if i take a break like over the christmas season, the cycle i last used was a pre-comp cycle as it was the one i used to run in to the NABBA Universe....although i did do a rebound cycle of Sus 250 tapering down in the weeks after the show.

last night was a very good workout, i trained at castles gym in windsor, a sort of home away from home for me as i am there alot.....

last night was Chest, Shoulders and triceps because it was week 3 it meant 10 working sets per bodypart unfortunatly due to pure exhaustion i only completed 8 on triceps....

Chest:

Incline Press 3 working sets (equaled my PB by doing 167kg for 7 reps)

Seated hammer press 3 working sets

flat DB flyes 2 working sets

Dips 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Seated dead mill press 3 working ses

Standng DB side raise 2 working sets

Hammer press 3 working sets

Behind back cable side raise 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope press downs 2 working sets

reverse bench press 2 working sets

angled bar pressdowns 2 working sets

Dips for triceps 2 working sets (maybe)

i was absalutely shattered after the session and waking this morning with the hint of a head cold it seems i might have pushed it a little to much.....


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Paul i see you have coconut oil with most of your meals,can i ask why you use this say over olive oil ? thanks


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> never get tired of eating the same foods in fact i miss it if i take a break like over the christmas season, the cycle i last used was a pre-comp cycle as it was the one i used to run in to the NABBA Universe....although i did do a rebound cycle of Sus 250 tapering down in the weeks after the show.
> 
> last night was a very good workout, i trained at castles gym in windsor, a sort of home away from home for me as i am there alot.....
> 
> ...


Where do you get your coconut oil from mate? I know myprotein sell it but 8.99 seems a lot for a tub!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbyg said:


> Paul i see you have coconut oil with most of your meals,can i ask why you use this say over olive oil ? thanks


i got switched onto coconut oil recently by my coach who likes it as a fat source, i do all my cooking with it for the main reason that it has a higher smoke point than other oils like Olive Oil so there is a much less chance of the oil going rancid and spoiling, the second reason but really for me the main reason is the huge list of benefits it offers as the oil is made mostly up of saturated fats but this has alot of MCT fats so the health benefits of including these into my diet was the main reason.

you can find info here...http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-oils/organic-coconut-oil/health-benefits-of-coconut-oil.html



Derogatory said:


> Where do you get your coconut oil from mate? I know myprotein sell it but 8.99 seems a lot for a tub!


yea the virgin coconut oil is more expensive but offers all the health benefits where pure non virgin coconut oil is processed and bleached and offers non of the benefits you would use the oil for....that price is not to bad to be fair, i can get it cheaper in a health store near me but then it is still £6.95 for a 400g tub......

i do have to point out that i also use nuts and krill oil on top of the coconut oil.....


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

You need to post more you tube videos. They turned out great.... Looking good! I tried to email you from my new gmail account. Did it come through to you?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bill yes mate I got the mail but been ill will reply this weekend buddy, I intend on making more videos given the opportunity....

Sorry for the lack of updates guys but I have been unwell struck down with the flu, I hardly ever suffer but when I do it really hits me, the morning after my last session I felt a little unwell then things went downhill from there for the next 3-4 days I ate pretty much only soup and felt very ill.....

I started to recover Sunday but left it until last night (Tuesday) to get back in the gym although feeling much better I am still not 100% so have modified the training this week.

Monday:

Chest.....

Cable x overs 4 sets

Bench press 3 sets

Incline hammer press 3 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

I cannot count them as my normal working sets as I pushed probably 75% of what I would normally but was totally shattered afterwards.....

Today my teeth have started to play up I think this is due to having sinus trouble from the flu so although I did go to the gym I nearly passed out and was White as a sheet when I got home so maybe training tonight was not the best move.....

Tuesday:

Back....

Chins (no weight added) 3 sets

Partial deeds 3 sets

Seated row 2 sets

Pulldowns 3 sets

Face pulls 3 sets

Reverse cable pulls 3 sets

Diet today is back to normal although I have again missed a meal due to the leftover flu symptoms.....

Meal 1 - Oats, whey, banana, PB

Meal 2 - chicken, couscous, coconut oil

Meal 3 - same as meal 2

Meal 4 - PWO

Meal 5 - sweet spud, chicken, coconut oil

I would normally eat another meal before bed but I am so shattered from the training, not being 100% and the fact I have had to start using my painkillers for my back after the stupid dead lifting I did the other week and the drug I use amatriptaline makes me drowsy.......

No training tomorrow might even leave it until next week as I want to be recovered for Monday as I am travelling to barrow in furnace and am going to train in bernie coopers gym in dalton......


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better. Looking forward to the next updates and videos as they become available. Its a hard decision, but sometimes the time off is just what is needed to make sure you don't slip back into the illness. Better to take some time off and come back strong than force yourself through crappy workouts just to say it was done. Rest up, feel better, and kick ass Monday!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

any joy with digging out that clinic name Paul ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CJones said:


> any joy with digging out that clinic name Paul ?


yea sorry mate being in bed with the flu sort of got in the way....

The Private Medical Practice Ltd

St Johns Medical Practice

High Street

Aberdare

CF44 7DD

01685 874614


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Your a star mate,

don't talk to me about Flu, I can live with the cough and cold but the constant throbbing around my eyebrows is almost unbearable.

For the first time in 3 days I woke up this morning with clear sinus's.

Hope you feel better soon bud


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

CJones said:


> Your a star mate,
> 
> don't talk to me about Flu, I can live with the cough and cold but the constant throbbing around my eyebrows is almost unbearable.
> 
> ...


snap!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this morning was the first in 2 weeks i have not woken up with sinus pain so things are looking up.

still struggling with the appetite as i am still only getting in 3 meals before i train and it should be 4.....

i rested yesterday and it did me the world of good, i started to get some DOM pain from the back workout on Wednesday night which again was a good sign.

tonight i decided to train arms on there own, mainly because it would be a short workout this would help i think with my overall health.

Arms:

Biceps:

Standing straight bar curl 2 working sets

one arm spider curls 2 working sets

one arm preacher cable curls 2 working sets

seated concentration curls 1 working sets

Triceps:i used my multi grip handles for this workout

Pressdowns 2 working sets

reverse grip pressdowns 2 working sets

overhead reverse extensions 2 working sets

machine dips 1 working set

that was it although a short session only lasting 30min the pump i got was unbelievable it was very hard to put my seat belt on in the car.....

as i mentioned diet was not as it should of been in meal count but the meals themselves where there normal clean variety...

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, Banana, PB

Meal 2 - Chicken, Couscous, Coconut oil

Meal 3 - Oats, Whey, Banana, PB

Meal 4 - PWO shake

Meal 5 - jacket spud, chicken, coconut oil

going to have a restful weekend this weekend as on Monday i have a 8-9hr drive from Plymouth to Barrow which i certainly am not looking forward to....the good thing about it is i get to train in Bernie Coopers gym in Dalton in furnace......

i have not used any GH or peptides over these last few weeks this will change on Monday when i will be back on my peptide protocol....


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey mate glad to see your on the mend from the dreaded flu. Was just wondering about your rear delt routine, 1 in question is the reverse cable pulls, ive never heard of that 1 could you shed some light on it for me plz buddy ?? Sorry that should say cross over cable pulls.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate, the exercise is performed by grabbing the left cable with your right hand and the right cable with your left hand, so that your arms are crossed over in front of you....then raise your elbows to shoulder height and pull the arms back in sort of a reverse fly movement keep a bend in the elbow and this will hit your rear delts.

travelled over 7hrs yesterday driving from Plymouth to cumbria for a meeting today only for that meeting to be moved to tomorrow.....the silver lining is that i went to Bernie Coopers gym last night and met up with Nathan Robinson the current U80kg Inter British Champ such a nice guy with a bright future.....

it was my first real session after suffering from the flu for the last 2 weeks, although i have lost no weight and am still 210lbs i have softened up so my condition has suffered which is not surprising seeing as soup was the main meal most days. getting back to normal service so to speak should right this in the next few weeks.

training last night was Chest, Shoulders, Triceps....

Chest:

incline DB press.....(i pressed the 50kg DB for 8 in my working sets this was more than i expected to lift so was very happy) 2 working sets

Seated Press 2 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

BB mill press 2 working sets

Machine press 2 working sets

DB side raise 2 working sets

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 2 working sets

Reverse grip press 2 working sets

DB kickbacks 2 working sets

the workout did get off to a good start but tapered off towards the end as i realised pushing it to the max was not going to happen mainly due to the several coughing fits i suffered....

i found it very hard to eat my food yesterday as my appetite was shot, so forcing down cold chicken and rice whilst on the road was not nice.......but forced it down anyway

Meal 1 - Smoothie (Oats, prebiotic yogurt, frozen berries, whey)

Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 3 - Same as meal 2

Meal 4 - Whey, Nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Cod, New spuds, Veg


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Paul whats your rough calorific intake on this diet ?

Did you get my pm bud ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is approx 3500cals (just over on training days and just under on rest days) not read my PM's yet mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just got back home from travelling over a 1000miles this past week so as you can imagine i am shattered.....

i trained at Olympic gym last night home to the IFBB Pro Paul George who is looking excellent for his next Pro show in the 202 class at the British GP.......

i met with one of my clients tonight John Rackham, john has made some noticeable improvements in the last 6 weeks since i last saw him and i see a big transformation for him over the next 15 weeks to his show.....

i trained Back last night instead of legs mainly because of my injury i find using a leg press i am not used to tends to give me grief and with a 300mile drive this morning i thought better of it....

Back:

Pull downs 2 working sets

Underhand lever pulls 2 working sets

Seated rows 2 working sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 2 working sets

DB spider curls 2 working sets

Preacher curls 1 working set

Hammer curl 1 working set

Rear Delts:

DB bent over raise 2 working sets

Rear delt machine 2 working sets

Face pulls 2 working sets

then i completed the workout with 30min cardio, i have missed doing cardio these last 2 weeks because of the flu so am getting back into the swing of things with some post workout cardio this week.....

diet yesterday was all over the place although the food i eat was good clean calories there simply was not enough of it due to a meeting that was supposed to be 1.5hrs and ended up being a 5hr meeting.....

as i said back home now so looking forward to getting things back on track....for pushing it full blast next week...


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

You feeling better now or is the flu still taking its course? I got hit with a cold this week. Thought I could power through it, but felt too achy and weak to finish full workout last night. On top of not being able to breathe makes for a **** workout. I decided I'd take today off to see if I can shake it.

As for that meeting, if you were like me you sat there the whole time looking at the clock saying "**** I need to eat!;

Glad you're home safe and sound


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was good to see you as always mate and massive thanks for chat as per usual. Set my head straight yet again and looking forward to the next 15 weeks!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trained legs tonight for the first time in 3 weeks tonight, had a good session and felt very good after....

warmed up with 5min on the bike

Legs.....

Seated hamstring curls 3 working seta

SLDL 3 working sets

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Leg press 3 working sets

Abductor 3 working sets

Calf press 3 working sets

I finished with 30min on the treadmill I find this stretches out my legs after training them.....

Diet today....

Meal 1 smoothie(oats,whey,banana,yogurt)

Meal 2 couscous,chicken,coconut oil

Meal 3 whey, oats, PB

Meal 4 PWO shake

Meal 5 sweet spud, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 6 whey shake, cashew nuts

I am training at forest gym on Monday with Harold and James L we are going to blast chest so I am sure I will be in a lot of pain after....lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

I am training at forest gym on Monday with Harold and James L we are going to blast chest so I am sure I will be in a lot of pain after....lol

Would really love to see a training vid of that or picts.......Wow, am sure you will a good one mate...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i might take my video camera with me as i am sure it will provide some good footage....


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Blast the chest tonight!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no such luck mate....what a sh1t day i have had.....

i set off from home at 8.30am to travel to heathrow then round to gatwick for a few meetings in each location, if all went well i would be at Forest gym by around 4.30pm all ready to get smashed in to the floor by Harold and James training chest......then disaster struck.

travelling on the M4 one of the injectors in the engine of my Audi gave up the ghost so i went from 90 to 15MPH in a matter of seconds, with alot of messing around and standing on the hard shoulder freezing my nuts off 5hrs later i finally got back on the road although not in my car as that was being towed to Plymouth and i needed to get to my meetings.....

the meetings ran over, i missed my training session with the guys also missed 3 meals with rushing around....then to top it all off i finally get to the hotel just after 9.00pm and my room is freezing as the air con is broken but it is to late to fix and no rooms to move to.......i just want to get to bed now.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trained at castles gym in windsor today with an extra days rest yesterday due to work and breaking down i was looking forward to an intense session tonight and i was not dissapointed...

Chest:

Cable X overs 3 working sets

Hammer incline press 3 working sets

Seated Hammer press 2 working sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 working sets

Seated dead stop press 3 working sets(see video)

DB clean and press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Reverse bench press 2 working sets(see video)

close grip pressup 2 working sets

diet was good today after yesterdays disaster....

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs, ham, cheese

Meal 2 - basmati rice, chicken, olives

Meal 3 - Oats, Whey, PB

Meal 4 same as meal 3

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - chicken, new spuds

i had some videos done today of movements that a few guys have been asking about....

Dead stop press.






Reverse bench.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was leg day today to get back on track after the disaster which was Monday.....

diet has been good today so plenty of energy which was needed as the session tonight was just evil, i even contemplated being sick after.... 

Diet:

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs, cheese, mushrooms

Meal 2 - Chicken, basmati rice

Meal 3 - Couscous, chicken

Meal 4 - Whey, Oats, Banana

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - 4 slices toasted granary bread, chicken breast...

my back is starting to weaken so i know i pushed it today this is what i did....

Legs...

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curls 6 sets 10 reps 10 seconds rest between sets

1 arm leg curl 3 working sets

Jefferson squats 3 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Reverse Hack Squats 3 working sets (hit PB on this tonight doing 180kg for 8 on my 3rd working set)

step ups 2 sets 10 steps per leg.....

i did not do calf's mainly because i could not be ****d..... 

sitting here now i might have pushed a little to hard on both the Jefferson squat and the reverse hack squat as my back is in bits now....i have noticed the first signs of severe back pain of late which means another trip to the pain clinic to get a procedure called Facet Joint Medial Branch Rhizotomy

http://www.paincareproviders.com/Procedures/MBRF.html

not a great procedure but i think after missing it last year i will need to get it done soon......


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Paul, could you tell me what the benefit of rev bench is ?

There was a small young lad doing it at our gym last week on the normal bench press. I was cringing as he was performing the exercise as it looked like the bar could slip off and land on his head


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a very good Triceps mass builder, i find it places more emphasis on the long head than close grip plus weirdly i prefer the grip to close grip....


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Good to know mate, thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shr3dded said:


> paul sorry if this is a stupid question....but are you currently "bulking" or "cutting" so to speak ?


i am off season mate.....my aim this year is to put on quality mass but not blow up like alot do so next year i dont have 40-50lbs to drop


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

just watching your vid on reverse presses. i always struggled until i seen this.

i tried to get my hands as close as possible which always hurt my wrist when performing the lift.

will try wid grip next time. thanks for tht pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vin said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> How come no carbs for breakfast?


it is something Skip has me doing on non training days as this is when i do cardio so the fat burning from the cardio lasts as long as possible, carbs will effect it.....this last week i was staying at a marriot hotel in london and they have a chef so it is much easier for me to have the eggs then the carb meal later in the day than struggle to get quality carbs in.....



herc said:


> just watching your vid on reverse presses. i always struggled until i seen this.
> 
> i tried to get my hands as close as possible which always hurt my wrist when performing the lift.
> 
> will try wid grip next time. thanks for tht pscarb


Glad it helped mate....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had an appointment at the renal specialist today this was a follow up from my last appointment in October 2009 where i got the all clear for my kidneys, the appointment was with a different guy and what a joy it was to meet him...

one of the first things he said was "you know you cannot use the creatinine and GFR levels, as you have above average amount of muscle" i replied with "thank god someone who knows".....we went on to discuss how i should never have had the biopsy as the first test to look at kidney function was all clear and well within normal levels, he said they must of been convinced something was wrong and did not believe the test.......then called them idiots......

near the end when we was talking about steroid use he said that really as long as i was sensible it did not matter as steroids do not effect the kidney directly(although high BP can have an effect) he said there was nothing wrong with my kidneys and he was going to write me a letter to show insurance companies as the previous specialist had done such a bad job......

i left his office like a weight had been lifted off my shoulders....although i had gotten the all clear in 09 there was still a fear at the back of my head that it would come back it would seem there was nothing there to come back.....

today was back pull day so trained Back/rear delts/biceps

Back:

pulldowns 3 working sets

seated rows with rope 3 working sets

partial deads 2 working sets

Rear delts:

face pulls 2 working sets

cable reverse cross overs 3 working sets

Biceps:

cable curl 3 working sets

One arm spider curl 2 working sets

preacher curls 2 working sets

Hammer curls 1 working set

i asked Daz Marshall(DefDaz) to help create a logo for me to print onto T-shirts to give to everyone who i work with sort of a branding thing(something i picked up from Skip) he did a great job and really should be used b everyone for this sort of thing......

here is the end result..


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

When do I get my T-shirt - extra small please


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey mate.....i will get you one and give it to you when i next seee you mate...hows things not heard from you for a while?


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> hey mate.....i will get you one and give it to you when i next seee you mate...hows things not heard from you for a while?


things are goin well mate, just really busy with work and family. But still finding time to train which is goin very well.

Hurt my back few weeks ago doin bloody dead lifts - so wont be doin that for a while.

How are you and the family?

Got a blog on the multipoweruk.com web site goin at the moment. Have a look and let me know what you think.

Break up from work in two weeks so might be able to come down and see you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice to hear mate...sorry to hear about your back maybe have a go with partials...

will take a look at the blog mate and let you know...

be good to see you down mate....

Paul..


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Paul, glad to hear you've got the all clear.

Its beggers belief that some so called professionals miss diagnose so frequently. I realise it cant be easy but they hold sooo much power in their words that you would think they would choose them very very wisely,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a good weekend very relaxing with plenty of time with the family, all my guys and girls progressed with there diets for there shows, one of the guys has lost 33lbs in 5 weeks and looks great for it.....

tonight was chest, shoulders and triceps being the 3rd week of the blast it was 9 working sets per bodypart so i knew it would be a tough session...

Chest:

Incline DB's 3 working sets

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Cable X overs 3 working sets

Shoulders:

Machine press 3 working sets

Side DB raise 3 working sets

DB clean and press 3 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Close grip press up 2 sets(failed big time on the 3rd so cannot count it)

left the gym shaking like a leaf but full as a house.......

diet today was spot on as usual...

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, PB

Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 3 - same as meal 2

Meal 4 - Whey, Cashew nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Extra lean mince(home made chili) Jacket spud

weigh in on Saturday was still 211lbs but i am getting my hardness back that i had before being ill so not to concerned plus i am off cycle, Skip has said we will increase the Cal's next week if there is no change again.

had 1mg of MGF post workout with 120 mcg of IGF-1LR3 Pre-workout.

3iu's of Simplexx GH am and before bed

i am away tomorrow for the rest of the week yet again, i must admit i have been away alot of late and it is getting tiresome hopefully i will be working from home next week.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Great to chat sh*t again yesterday! x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Paul, I neeeeeeeed one of those t-shirts!!!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hey paul, been following on here and intense muscle, how are you finding the peptides working ?

Are you seeing much from them compared to aas ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Great to chat sh*t again yesterday! x


as always Tan had a good time.....



RACK said:


> Paul, I neeeeeeeed one of those t-shirts!!!


i will be getting them printed this weekend mate so will send you and lucy one next week mate....(sorting lucy's stuff out this week mate)



LOCUST said:


> Hey paul, been following on here and intense muscle, how are you finding the peptides working ?
> 
> Are you seeing much from them compared to aas ?


hi mate thanks for following the journal, yes mate i have seen a difference the 2-3 weeks of the flu did not help things but yes definatly see an improvement in both arm and shoulder fullness.....don't get me wrong nothing extreme but i am happy with what i am seeing.

i have just switched the use of the GHRP/GRF and GH around a little using the Simplexx on training days am/preWO/B4 bed then on non training days GHRP-2/GRF AM and before bed......

i visited Olympic gym last night home of IFBB pro Paul George (http://www.paulgeorge.org/olympicgym.htm) who is 5.5 weeks from the British GP 202 class, Paul is known for his shrink wrapped skin on stage and although paul will be bring the same level of condition to the stage he is known for this year it will be with extra size and thickness whilst still keeping his elegant lines and balance......i was at the gym to do cardio as i had set off very early from home so could not do it before meal 1....

today i travelled over to north wales for work, i trained at my normal gym in north wales training Back/Biceps/Rear Delts and traps...

Back:

Chins 3 working sets

Iso level pulldowns 2 working sets

Partial deads 2 working sets

wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Biceps:

EZ curls 2 working sets

one arm preacher curls 2 working sets

one arm DB spider curls 2 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

face pulls 3 working sets

reverse cable x overs 3 working sets

Traps:

machine shrugs 3 sets

diet today was as normal but had a little issue sticking to the timings due to meetings...

Meal 1 - oats, whey, PB

Meal 2 - Chicken, basmati rice, veg

Meal 3 - Lean beef, basmati rice, veg

Meal 4 - Extreme Whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Chicken, white spuds......this meal was not finished for some reason i lost my appetite after the workout...

i have been fortunate to be asked to give an interview to a new bodybuilding site you can find the interview here http://muscle-munch.com/interview-with-bodybuilder-paul-scarborough-pscarb.html


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Ill take one of those T Shirts and spread the word on this side of the pond! PS CARB taking over


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not sure about taking over mate...lol

i am at home this week so going to get the T-shirts done along with a cpl of Hoodies.....pics will follow next week...

my weekend was not the best as sunday was 11yrs to the day since my dad died at the age of 53 from cancer, this effected me all weekend....

my weight sunday was down a pound to 210lbs so Skip has raised my calories for all my meals, more protein, fats and carbs this is the most i have eaten on a daily basis ever so i am hoping to make some progress, this is good as i am off cycle so i can get my body used to this much food when i go on cycle in April i should grow very well....speaking of the cycle i have been asked what i will be using now i have decided thought i would put it up....

it will be a 6-8 week cycle:

Weeks 1-4 2 T-Bullets per day

Weeks 1-6 or 8 - 100mg Prop M/W/F, 1ml Parabolan M/F

my peptides and Gh will continue through i will have been off cycle for just under 6months when i go on so i am expecting decent growth....

training last night was Chest/Shoulders and Triceps...

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 working sets

Seated hammer press 3 working sets

Flat DB flyes 3 working sets

Cable X overs 3 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing BB dead stop press 3 working sets

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets

Seated machine press 3 working sets

BB Front raise 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Triceps dips 3 working sets

Overhead rope exstensions 3 working sets

i was weak last night for some reason, come no where near my PB's but weirdly had a very good workout at the end.....

diet yesterday was on point as always, i am at home this and next week so my diet will be nailed everyday...

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, PB

Meal 2 - Basmati rice, Extra lean mince(made into chili), coconut oil

Meal 3 - Basmati rice, Extra lean mince(made into chili), coconut oil

Meal 4 - Whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Cod Loin, Baked spuds


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Good to hear from you again! Looking forward to seeing the designs. Ill actually opt for a hoodie! I always start my workouts with layers with and a hoodie to warm up. What more motivation than seeing your logo staring back at me! I know you've been pretty swamped and busy, but shoot me an email when you have a chance. I wanted to ask you a few things


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

I tried to post this earlier but I don't think it saved, hopefully it won't show up twice...

Ill opt for a hoodie. I always wear layers to the gym to warm up, and a hoodie on top.

What great motivation to see your logo staring back at me during my workout to keep pushing that last rep

I know you've been super busy, but shoot me an email when you have a few minutes... I have a few things I wanted to talk to you about.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just popping into say ello.......you going to the GP in March?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kate1976 said:


> Just popping into say ello.......you going to the GP in March?


Hey there fellow skipster...unfortunately at the moment it does not look like I will be going, I am working away the week before and the week after so time with the family is a premium so going to the GP will not be an option.....I will be at the expo in may though.....

How's the diet going you got used to the refeeds yet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jiggamanbill said:


> I tried to post this earlier but I don't think it saved, hopefully it won't show up twice...
> 
> Ill opt for a hoodie. I always wear layers to the gym to warm up, and a hoodie on top.
> 
> ...


 hey bill will fire you a mail this week as I am at home all week.....


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Family time is too important right!

Hmmm the refeeds...they are certainly fun! I am consistently gaining 7lbs after every feed and then baselining around Weds/Thurs.

Prob at the moment is that I never seem to drop under the baseline weight? But i still have 19 weeks to go, so there is plenty of time to tweak going forward and cardio is v low at present!

Hey give it 6 weeks and I will be screaming for food and no cardio  How is the off season going....got itchy stage feet yet?



Pscarb said:


> Hey there fellow skipster...unfortunately at the moment it does not look like I will be going, I am working away the week before and the week after so time with the family is a premium so going to the GP will not be an option.....I will be at the expo in may though.....
> 
> How's the diet going you got used to the refeeds yet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Not yet to be fair I won't as work is hectic at the moment plus loving my food....there is that other reason....and that is the wife would chop it off if I tried to show this year


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

So you wont be competing til 2012 Paul ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate, my next show will be the NABBA West in 2012 then the Britain...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Had a really busy but relaxing weekend, I did not train on Friday due to travelling to Bristol, Saturday I had a day rally driving which was a present from my wife for my 40th last year.

It was even better than I expected and by the end of the day I was voted best driver so well chugged, after this I went and met up with Tom Blackman at his gym Ministry of Fitness and had a back and bicep workout......I did have to take it a little easy as the rally driving had played havoc with my lower back but still had a good workout.

Had a chance to have a good catchup with Tom he is my best mate but not had much chance to talk of late due to him working every hour of the day to make his gym a success, so we gossiped over a nandoes...

In the evening I attended my first cage fight which was very good, I enjoyed every minute.....then after out for a few beers in Bristol.....

The increase in calories last week has done the trick as I jumped to 215lbs from 210 the week before...

So back to work today and back to the normal daily diet, it is weird but I miss eating chicken and rice.....

Meals today:

Meal 1 oats, whey, PB

Meal 2 & 3 basmati rice, banana, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 4 whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 PWO shake

Meal 6 White spuds, chicken, olives

This week is my cruise week by this I mean I lift 50-75% of max and really just pump the blood through, I won't be training every muscle this week either.

I trained chest, shoulders and triceps tonight but it took me half the time as normal....

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 sets

Flat press 3 sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 sets

Machine press 2 sets

Triceps:

Rope extensions 2 sets

Machine dips 2 sets

I am away tomorrow up at heathrow so will probably train legs then maybe back on Friday all light with reps.....


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Your 'cruise' - why do you do this, what's the theory behind it? Do you also lower cals slightly during it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No change to the diet, the reason for it is at my age of 40 hitting it hard every week takes it's toll on my joints and muscle so I lower sets, intensity and even workouts for a week to relax my body so I can hit it hard again next week.....sometimes I will not train at all


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahh fair enough - do you think it's beneficial for a fairly young natty (myself) to do something similar?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

If you train with maximum intensity all the time then yes I think it would maybe even more as a natural...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi pscarb,just wondered how often you use peanut butter bit of a daft question i know lol

rob


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not really mate....i use it more when i travel than when at home for convenience.....my diet contains alot of good fats for example on a non training day my protein/fat meals contain 34g so when i am travelling PB is a life saver.

although i have recently found some lovely flavoured nuts at sainsbury's they do cashew/macadamia and cashew/pecan mixes....


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

hey paul just seen this, great read pal! hope all is well mate. looks like all is going well with your off season training/eating. I think all been well i will be seein you on the brit stage in 2012!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey Ricky nice to hear from you on here mate, it would be good to compete against you again in 2012....

there is a chance i will be working around leeds in the next few months i will give you a shout if i am.....

how is your training going? are you competing this year?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Enjoyed your interview mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

littlesimon said:


> Enjoyed your interview mate!


thanks mate....


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

hey paul, training goins great stayin around 15st quite lean and just tryin to steadily increase weight very gradually.

Not competing this year mate, i feel that a year off would be of great benefit for the mind and the body and give me a chance to improve my weakpoints (back, hamstrings, overall mass).

IF i can do this and bring in my nice small waist with good conditioning then i will have a chance at next years brit title. Although as always it will be tough with other great bodybuilders such as yourself doing it!

Yes that would be great, if your in leeds give me a shout and we can meet up for a workout!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one Ricky, that is my goal for this year to improve on my weak points whilst remaining lean i am staying off the juice as well for the majority of the year so when i do go back on i will have built a good base i am 215lbs after 3months off, the heaviest i have ever been able to maintain when off cycle is 217lbs so if i remain injury free i will give you a run next year


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

You and Rick are both in fantastic shape and are looking good. Seems like we have a similar plan of growing while staying lean. It has always been rough for me mentally to go through the "bulk up" phase to cut later. I'm ok with slower gains if I stay tight while doing it.

How has your travel schedule been?

How are the shirts and hoodies coming along?

Talk to you soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

travelling over the last 2 weeks has been really good with only being away once but this week i am away until friday......

last week was a cruise week for me for training, this means i trained at around 50% of max and only went in twice this is to give my body a rest from the high intensity workouts it normally goes through.....

so this week is back to the 6 working sets per bodypart....tonight was Chest, Shoulders and triceps....

Chest:

Pec deck flyes 2 working sets

Incline Smith press 2 working sets

seated hammer press 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Hammer shoulder press 2 working sets

DB side raise 2 working sets

DB Clean and press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 2 working sets

Skull crushers 2 working sets

DB kickbacks 2 working sets

it was a decent workout but felt weaker than normal to be honest i guess this being off cycle is not all what it is cracked up to be 

Diet today was good as i prepped all my food before i left this morning....

Meal 1, 2 & 3 - Chicken, Basmati rice, Banana

Meal 4 - whey and mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - sweet spud, chicken

i am away in heathrow all week, i trained at castles gym tonight but i am going to try panthers gym in uxbridge on Wednesday for a change.....

as i mentioned above my strength has taken a big hit i struggled with 110kg on the smith press, seeing as this is the day after my refeed and my 6 working set week i would expect to be stronger.....


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

It must be hard to travel... I always hate preparing for it. I am so set on my usual schedule that it bothers me a bit to travel... but sometimes you just have to do it.

I'm training chest tonight as well, going for a good pump.

I bet your body appreciates the "cruise" time to recover and give even your joints a bit of a rest.

Wish you were in the states for the Arnold... you would get a kick out of it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

seeing as i have been away again this week at Heathrow i decided to take the opportunity to train at Panthers gym in Uxbridge, alot of my good friends train there or have trained there in the past, they all speak highly of Sean and Helen (panther from gladiators) so i thought i would check it out....

i was not disappointed it is a large well equipped gym...

i trained Back/Rear Delts and Biceps...

Back:

Chins 3 sets to warm up...

Under hand grip hammer lever pulldown 2 working sets

Seated row 2 working sets

DB row 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

reverse Peck Deck 3 working sets

Face pulls 3 working sets

Biceps:

Cable curl 2 working sets

DB Spider curls 2 working sets

Seated one arm preacher curls 2 working sets

diet today has been ok but a meal was missed due to work....

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs, lean ham

Meal 2 - chicken, wholemeal pasta, olive oil

Meal 3 - chicken, wholemeal pasta, olive oil

Meal 4 - PWO shake

Meal 5 - Chicken, Spuds and salad

not feeling very positive of late, i am gaining weight some good some bad but due to not being on cycle i am lets say softer than i am happy with, now i am very critical of myself especially after a show diet so need to be careful not to let this effect the plan......don't get me wrong i am not what you would call fat just not as hard as i would like.....this will all change when i begin my cycle at the start of April....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

forgot to update the log on Friday after my leg session so here is Fridays session...

5min warm-up on bike

seated hamstring curls 4 x 15

SLDL 3 x 15

Extensions 4 x 15

Leg press 4 x 20

walking lunges 4 x 15 steps per leg

Calf's 4 x 25

I had a good weekend went out on my wife's birthday so had a few sneaky beers, was not out late so Sunday was a nice day relaxing with the family...

i am at home all week this week so i get to train at my gym with my training partner.....after last week i was not expecting to be to strong but weirdly i was so very happy with the session.....

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets

flat DB flyes 3 working sets

Flat dead stop press 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing Dead press 3 working sets

Cable side raise 3 working sets

Standing DB press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 3 working sets

underhand exstensions 2 working sets

cable skull crushers 2 working sets

my strength was back up to where i would expect it to be seeing as i am not on cycle and have not been for nearly 4 months....

diet yesterday was...

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, PB, Banana

Meal 2 - Basmati rice, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 3 - Basmati rice, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 4 - Whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Couscous, extra lean burgers

today was pretty much the same apart from cardio in the morning and meal 1 and 4 switched around then protein and fat meals for 5&6...


----------



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Paul, i've been reading through your log and there some very interesting points!!

I am currently dieting and when I start to introduce my calories again to start adding some good muscle I was planning on having slightly lower carbs and incorporating more good fats along side protein of course.

do you think this is a good idea as I find I bloat a lot when consuming higher amounts of carbs and should this help me stay leaner??

thank you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate this is a good idea and the way i tend to treat the off season....

sorry for the lack of updates last week guys but had so much work on after the gym i was back on the laptop doing my day job.....

so the start of a new week is upon us, i am well chuffed as i am now weighing 218lbs up 1lb last week in fact up 1lb every week for the last 3 weeks.....my condition is not what it was probably up to the 15% mark but this is not of a concern at this point though as i intend to trim down a little in my next cycle as i have a holiday in June........yea no work for a week..... 

i travelled up to Manchester today for work so took the chance to train at IFBB Pro Paul George's gym Olympic Gym, Paul is 5 days from competing in in the first 202 Pro show ever to be held in the UK at wembley this Saturday.....as usual Paul looks like an anatomy chart with so much detail it is sick.....

so training....today was Chest/shoulders and triceps.....it is the third week of the blast so working sets are up to 9-10 sets per bodypart...

Chest:

Flat flye peck deck 2 working sets

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Dead press bench 3 working sets

Incline flyes 2 working sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 working sets

Dead press mill press 3 working sets

BB Front raise 3 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Over head extensions 3 working sets

narrow stance pushup (elbows into body) 3 sets to failure

because i was on the road most of the day i boxed up all my meals into Tupperware this morning...

Meal 1 - Whey shake, mixed nuts

Meal 2 - Basmati rice, Chicken,Coconut oil

Meal 3 - Basmati rice, Chicken,Coconut oil

Meal 4 - Basmati rice, Chicken,Coconut oil

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Sushi, chicken


----------



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

thank you...

quick question, where do you get your coconut oil from?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i get mine from a local store but you can get it from MyProtein


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i had an appointment at the renal specialist today this was a follow up from my last appointment in October 2009 where i got the all clear for my kidneys, the appointment was with a different guy and what a joy it was to meet him...
> 
> one of the first things he said was "you know you cannot use the creatinine and GFR levels, as you have above average amount of muscle" i replied with "thank god someone who knows".....we went on to discuss how i should never have had the biopsy as the first test to look at kidney function was all clear and well within normal levels, he said they must of been convinced something was wrong and did not believe the test.......then called them idiots......
> 
> ...


Thats an awesome logo! I really want one of them t-shirts!!!!

Just a quick question If I can please. I notice a few diet posts. Do you tend to keep a few meals the same, like I noticed you had chicken and rice 3 times in one day. Is this normal for you and do you do it for simplicity?

I have done this in the past but get very bored, do you do something like have the same meal 3 times a day, but change the meal for each day?

Not really a great question but just something I find interesting, and was wondering if I should bother doing it, I spend far too long cooking.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Liking your log mate it's nice and in-depth just the way I like it 

Hoping to be able to afford to work with you for progress in the future just getting finances on track at the moment but you never know what the future holds


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats an awesome logo! I really want one of them t-shirts!!!!
> 
> Just a quick question If I can please. I notice a few diet posts. Do you tend to keep a few meals the same, like I noticed you had chicken and rice 3 times in one day. Is this normal for you and do you do it for simplicity?
> 
> ...


i like to keep things simple mate, plus i like chicken and rice  some days i will mix things around but on the days i travel like i have done this week keeping it simple is the best way....



OJay said:


> Liking your log mate it's nice and in-depth just the way I like it
> 
> Hoping to be able to afford to work with you for progress in the future just getting finances on track at the moment but you never know what the future holds


cheers mate glad you like the log......

what a day yesterday....i did a 10hr day at work then left to get some food from the local supermarket before heading back to the hotel, when my car broke down for the second time in 6 weeks...it took 4hrs for the recovery to get to me i finally got to bed at 5 min past midnight...i missed 3 meals so not happy, this went on to today when i tried to sort out a rental car....so missed one of my meals today this all took a toll on my training tonight.....

i trained for he second time this week at Olympic gym in eccles this was so i could have a final look at Paul George as he runs through to his final 3 days for the 202 class at the Britain GP this weekend, got to say Paul is looking amazing taking the best package of his life to the stage this weekend....

Training....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

underhand grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Pulldowns behind neck 2 working sets

cable pullovers 2 working sets

i made a decision to stay away from compound movements like deadlifts as my lower back has been hurting of late....

Rear Delts:

reverse cable pulls 3 working sets

Seated bent over lateral raise 3 working sets

Biceps:

EZ Cable curls 3 working sets

Seated DB curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

diet today was again simple.....

Meal 1 - Chicken, rice, PB

Meal 2 - Chicken, rice, PB

Meal 3 - Whey, Mixed nuts

Meal 4 - PWO shake

Meal 5 - Chicken/tuna(ran out of chicken) Baked spud

back home tomorrow for the weekend, i wont be going to the Grand Prix because i am away again on Monday so spending time with the family is more important.....


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey buddy, I sent you a few emails, take a look and let me know.  . Thanks! You're diet looks good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jiggamanbill said:


> Hey buddy, I sent you a few emails, take a look and let me know.  . Thanks! You're diet looks good


hi mate, yes got your last email will answer it over the weekend...

finally back home now but only until Monday afternoon then i travel to Heathrow for 3 days.....my car is in the garage getting fixed not going to get it back for a week, so have to make do with a basic focus until then 

tonight was leg day, had a good session the volume was raised again so i am expecting pain tomorrow 

Quads:

5 min on bike to warm up

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps, 10 seconds rest between each set

Abductors 2 x 20 rep working sets

Hamstrings:

SLDL 4 working sets

Seated hamstring curls 4 working sets

Walking lunges 2 x 20 steps per leg

Calf's:

Seated calf extension 6 x 20 reps....

Diet today:

Meal 1 - Oats, Banana, Whey, Mixed nuts

Meal 2 - Lean meatballs, basmati rice

Meal 3 - Oats, Banana, Whey, Mixed nuts

Meal 4 - Whey, Mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO Shake

Meal 6 - Lean meatballs, basmati rice

i will be starting my cycle 2 weeks Monday, i was 218lbs last Sunday hopefully i can continue to gain a few pounds over the next few weeks before i start the cycle...


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking forward to it.  . Welcome home....for the time being. I did legs tuesday and felt great, extra weight, reps and sets, but I'm still feeling it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one Bill....

i had a relaxing weekend at home with the family, plenty of time with my kids something i miss when i am working away like i am this week.....

i am at heathrow today and tomorrow so decided to train at panthers gym again tonight, it was a little more packed than the last time i trained but had a good workout although felt weak....

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 working sets

Seated press 3 working sets

Incline Smith Press 3 working sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 working sets

Seated Mill dead press 3 working sets

DB front rise 3 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Reverse grip dead press 3 working sets

Overhead cable extensions 3 working sets

*Dead press is where each rep is performed from a dead stop position....

diet today has been on par although i missed a meal again due to work...

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, Grapes, PB

Meal 2 - Basmati rice, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 3 - Basmati rice, chicken, coconut oil

Meal 4 - PWO shake

Meal 5 - Chicken, spuds, salad.....

Meal 6 - Whey, Nuts

for some reason i am tired today.....this effected my training although was pumped as i mentioned earlier i was weaker than normal....

weigh day yesterday and i have dropped 2lbs in the last week bringing me down to 216lbs.....


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

loving the T-shirt logo Paul,

Shame you couldnt make the GP on the weekend,kept an eye out for you too lol

Good to see training is going good,hope familys ok


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hi mate, good to hear from you....no i could not make the GP due to family time.....

we are all ok thanks buddy a bit hectic but all good hope you guys are all good? i will be at the West and the Expo in may hopefully see you there?

due to me travelling back home tomorrow i trained tonight so i could sit down and have tea with the family once i get home...

i trained at castles gym in Windsor where i believe has the best leg equipment around...

Quads:

Leg extensions FST 7

Reverse Hack squat 6 sets 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets......(this is the closest to squats i can do)

Leg extension 4 working sets

Hams:

lying leg curls 6 sets 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets

one leg standing curls 4 working sets

walking lunges 3 sets of ten steps per leg

Calf's:

donkey calf raise 6 working sets

managed all my meals today as could eat when at client office so no issue with strength tonight although my leg sessions are more volume than weight these days as i find them better for overall growth on my legs.....

back home today, for the rest of next week which is good as i can get a good week under my belt before the cycle starts in 10 days time....


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

Quick question for you on your training. I noticed for most body parts you do 2 to 3 working sets. Do you do a few "warm up" sets prior to all working sets, or just a typical pre workout warm up? I also noticed you have a lot more working sets for legs and calves. Are your legs tougher to grow (cursed like me!)?

Just curious. I find myself starting with maybe 3 working sets but then I end up adding a set this week, adding a set next week, adding another exercise next week, etc and I keep doing more and more.

I know its important to not over train, but I love being in the gym and tearing myself down. Guess I am more worried about not doing enough as opposed to doing too much.

How long have you been sticking with 3 or so exercises with 2 to 3 working sets? I can tell it works, you're in great shape!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bill i rotate my working sets over a 4 week period, the first week is 6 per bodypart then 8, 10 and 12 as the weeks go by so for example this week was 12 so tonight i did 12 working sets on Back, Biceps, Rear delts....

my legs are a little different as i cannot increase the weight to max due to my injury so i go for volume with medium weight, this for me works a treat.....i do as many warm up sets as needed but do not count any of them

i have had the last 2 nights off training due to travelling home etc....so was eager to get back into the gym tonight, as mentioned above it was a 12 working set per bodypart week for me so i knew my strength would not be high.

Back:

Chins 2 working sets

IsoFlex Pulldowns 4 working sets

Partial deads 4 working sets

Rope pullovers 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Rope face pulls 4 working sets

Reverse cable x overs 4 working sets

Biceps:

DB curls 4 working sets

EZ bar curl 4 working sets

Seated concentration curls 2 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Diet....

Meal 1 - Smoothie(Frozen Fruit, Extreme Whey) Oats, Banana, Extreme Whey

Meal 2 - Smoothie(Frozen Fruit, Extreme Whey) Oats, Banana, Extreme Whey

Meal 3 - Extra Lean meatballs, Basmati rice

Meal 4 - PWO Shake

Meal 5 - Chicken, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 6 - Extreme Whey, Mixed nuts...

i am getting all my things together this week for my cycle to start in a weeks time, been off now for just under 5months so looking forward to seeing what i can get done on the cycle...

i had bloods taken yesterday as a base point for the cycle....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dropping in to say hey, I'm back  how are you feeling before you start cycle? You said you were pretty pleased with your mass considering you havent been on for 5 months..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey girl nice to see you back....I am happy and ready to start the cycle I think......  217lbs this morning so am happy although Jen is not looking forward to me gaining more weight....lol

So when are we getting started then? When's your 6week check?


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello mate looks like off season Is going well, training hard as uasual have to hook up for a leg ses soon

Carly is ready to get back in to it so have to all meet up at castles see what she made of


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha I'm sure Jen will still love you when you hit 250lbs 

My 6 week check is tomorrow at 10am so I'll give you a call tmr if thats cool? I've started a journal and am steadily losing the babyfat woohoo

@ Osiiris - You know what I'm made of and its the good stuff


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Osiiris said:


> Hello mate looks like off season Is going well, training hard as uasual have to hook up for a leg ses soon
> 
> Carly is ready to get back in to it so have to all meet up at castles see what she made of


Hey Jay things are going well thanks buddy, yea i am in the heathrow area in a few weks so should hook up....


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Hey Jay things are going well thanks buddy, yea i am in the heathrow area in a few weks so should hook up....


Yes mate defo give me a shout when your about what happened to the visit the other week :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Osiiris said:


> Yes mate defo give me a shout when your about what happened to the visit the other week :whistling:


Car broke down again.....


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Car broke down again.....


Some may say it's the way you drive :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Osiiris said:


> Some may say it's the way you drive :thumb:


by some you would mean Jenny  hence why she has influenced my new company car delivered in june to be the New C-Max......


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh dear hardly the sporty hatchback At least the c max comes with free slippers and a pipe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Osiiris said:


> Oh dear hardly the sporty hatchback At least the c max comes with free slippers and a pipe


  hey don't knock it 0-60 in around 9sec......did not tell the wife about this fact 

bit of a catch up needed...

trained Monday as per usual did Chest/Shoulders and Triceps, it was a good session felt very pumped afterwards and my strength was decent.....

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Seated Hammer press 3 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing dead press 2 working sets

DB side raise 2 working sets

Seated machine press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 2 working sets

machine dips 2 working sets

close grip pressups 2 sets to failure.

as i said it was a good session but seems i have pulled a muscle in my upper back which is causing me some issues....

Last night it was leg day..

Quads:

Leg extensions FST-7

Leg press 6 x 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 x 15 reps

DB SLDL 4 sets 15 reps

walking lunges 3 x 10 steps per leg

Calf's:

i forgot to do them... 

diet hs been good this week as i have been at home so had more solid meals than when i am away in hotels.....

my cycle starts on Saturday it will be a 8 week cycle consisting of....

100mg prop M/W/F

76mg parabolan M/F

1 T-bullet per day

500iu HCG twice a week

1mg Adex E3D

9iu's Simplexx on training days

100mcg GHRP-2/GRF 2-3 times a day on non training days

i was 217lbs last Sunday i am expecting to be the same when the cycle starts....i have no number in mind to what i will gain....


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

I still admire how you can keep up so well with diet and training while traveling... it is very hard for me to feel "normal" when I am out of my element and out of town. Let us know how the cycle comes along and if you end up making any changes. Will you be putting up any status pictures?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey Bill hope you are well? no pics mate i see no point to be fair......

so my cycle started on Saturday my weight was 220lbs which is the heaviest i have been off cycle......

the week got off to a bad start as i had my yearly spinal procedure on Monday so that put me out of action until today.........

tonight's training was at Panthers gym and was Chest/Shoulders and Triceps...

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Seated chest press 3 working sets

Cable X overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Plate loaded shoulder press 3 working sets

DB side raise 3 working sets

Seated press 2 working sets

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 2 working sets

Underhand grip pressdowns 2 working sets

Reverse grip bench press 3 working sets

diet today has been form the Tupperware as i have been travelling today...

Meal 1: Basmati Rice, Chicken, Coconut oil

Meal 2: Basmati Rice, Chicken, Coconut oil

Meal 3: Basmati Rice, Chicken, Coconut oil

Meal 4: Whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5: PWO shake

Meal 6: Chicken, baked spud

back in the gym tomorrow night, normally i would have a day off but my gym in Plymouth is not great for back so will train tomorrow instead of having the day off as usual....


----------



## jiggamanbill (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm great, thanks. Actually prepping for my first show in May. Been practicing my posing and keeping very focused! Glad to hear you were back in action today.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one Bill hope it is all going well Bro......

as i mentioned last night i am training instead of taking the evening off because i am working away from home this week......so will not train tomorrow night when i return home so can spend time with the family.

i trained at Castles gym in Windsor tonight, had a great session doing Back/Rear delts/Biceps...

Back:

Close grip pull downs 3 working sets

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Pulldowns behind neck 2 working sets

Note: i only did cable movements tonight because of the surgery i had on Monday on my back....

Rear delts:

reverse peck deck 4 working sets

rope face pulls 4 working sets

Biceps:

straight bar cable curls 3 working sets

DB spider curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

diet has been fine today but missed one meal again due to work.....

that's all for now as i am really tired....


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hey Paul, good to hear everything is going well off season, if your ever in the Harlow area and fancy training at ripped gym, drop me a msg be glad to show you around mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LOCUST said:


> Hey Paul, good to hear everything is going well off season, if your ever in the Harlow area and fancy training at ripped gym, drop me a msg be glad to show you around mate.


Cheers mate I will do, I do travel around that area sometimes.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok guys been a busy week so not had chance to update the journal.....

Monday was supposed to be Chest, Shoulders and Triceps unfortunatly due to the power going out at the gym i only managed to get chest done before i was kicked out...bloody health and safety 

this is what i managed to do...

*Chest:*

Incline smith press 3 working sets using 260lbs for 8-10 reps (my bench is starting to creep back up now i am back on cycle but i am taking it a little easy as my chest is extremely tight at the beginning of the sessions of late)

Seated Press 3 working sets using 250lbs

Flat machine flyes 2 working sets

then the abrupt finish to the workout....

because of the power outage on Monday night i was forced to go back into the gym again last night to finish the session, so i set about training Shoulders and Triceps.

*Shoulders:*

Standing dead press 3 working sets @ 150lbs for 8-10 reps

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets @ 20kg DB's for 8-10 reps

Seated machine press 2 working sets not sure on the weight but was lower than normal as i seemed to pull something when i did the dead press....

*Triceps:*

Rope pressdown 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Reverse grip bench 2 working sets @ 250lbs for 8 reps

as you can see i have started to put weight amounts on the exercises this is because i have been asked by a few to do this, i must state that the weight does not matter to me as i lift as heavy as i can on that day, obviously injuries, tiredness etc that all can effect the lifts.

i don't put the weight i use when i use pin load machines as weights vary from machine to machine and remembering these (as i don't have a poncy log book in the gym  )

i am feeling much much fuller this week so the cycle is beginning to work, this was one of the reasons why i choose to use shorter esters instead of all long.....plus the use of the T-bullets.

diet this week has been predictable and boring but this is how i like it......

i felt shattered last night and again this morning this is mainly because i trained two nights in a row something i am not used to, for this reason i have decided to take tonight off training and do legs tomorrow.....this is the second week of my cycle where my training has not gone to plan, although it will not hinder the cycle it is frustrating.....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Is this the first time you are using t-bullets mate?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed. Will enjoy following your progress man, good luck!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> Is this the first time you are using t-bullets mate?


 Yes mate, started last week on one per day.



dannyiron said:


> Subbed. Will enjoy following your progress man, good luck!


thanks mate


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

great thread, lots of great info in here, that for doing this.

Are all your working sets at the same weight and reps? i.e no pyramiding up or down?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rekless said:


> great thread, lots of great info in here, that for doing this.
> 
> Are all your working sets at the same weight and reps? i.e no pyramiding up or down?


In general yes as I do as many warmup sets as I need to make sure the muscle is warmed up and got some blood then I hit my heaviest weight keeping my reps in the 8-10 range, the way I train takes a few weeks to find the weight I need to use.

As I get stronger I will have to increase the weight for my second workout set......I always make the reps though if I cannot make 8 I will lower the weight........


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good stuff mate will be taking notes from this one....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Be good to see how you get along with t bullets in a cycle I've only heard great things about them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as i said in my earlier post this week has been different with training due to the power out at the gym....

last night was legs...

Quads:

Leg exstensions 4 working sets

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between each set

Hams:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL 4 working sets

Calf's:

Seated extension 6 working sets

i have not put weights against these lifts because it really does not matter how much i lift because my back injury dictates how heavy i can or cannot go on any particular week....

I have felt a little out of sorts today, my appetite has been shot and i have had stomach problems all day because of this i have missed a cpl of meals....

i trained Back/rear delts/biceps

Back:

Chins 3 working sets body weight + 15kg

Rack pulls 3 working sets 120kg

Pull downs 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Reverse cable x overs 4 working sets

rope face pulls 4 working sets

Biceps:

Cable curls 3 working sets

DB spider curls 3 working sets with 24kg DB

Hammer curls 2 working sets with 30kg DB

been a weird week as i am not used to training so much but all sessions where completed.....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well you seem in okay shape 

if i may ask, dont you like lat pull downs for your back?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

paul81 said:


> well you seem in okay shape
> 
> if i may ask, dont you like lat pull downs for your back?


Yes mate but the gym I train at in Plymouth does not have a cable pulldowns machine, I will train back at castles next week and will probably use more cable exercises.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I use very little cables tbh free weight is much better.... I take it your back injury dictates this too Paul? I think your leg sessions ate brutal non the less as I have tried the leg press and it is ****ing nasty! I did squats after it too and was a mess for about 6 days lol thus was a wyle ago now so may give it another go....

If you had a training partner how would legs go, just the same but do all sets of leg press then they do all 6 sets I guess?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Paul.

Those 60 rep leg presses are killers


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The leg press I remember reading something in the beef a while back about how you do them but completely forgot and can't find the issue

Can you briefly explain the leg press technique you do mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> I use very little cables tbh free weight is much better.... I take it your back injury dictates this too Paul? I think your leg sessions ate brutal non the less as I have tried the leg press and it is ****ing nasty! I did squats after it too and was a mess for about 6 days lol thus was a wyle ago now so may give it another go....
> 
> If you had a training partner how would legs go, just the same but do all sets of leg press then they do all 6 sets I guess?


 Yes mate I have to do more cable exercises due to my back injury, stuff like bent over rows and full off the floor deeds are out of the question......

I do have a training partner when I train in Plymouth, when I do the 6 sets of 10 I do them all then he would do his.....the key to this exercise is the build up of lactic acid because of the short rest time between sets......



Rotsocks said:


> Thanks for sharing Paul.
> 
> Those 60 rep leg presses are killers


no probs mate and yes they are....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> The leg press I remember reading something in the beef a while back about how you do them but completely forgot and can't find the issue
> 
> Can you briefly explain the leg press technique you do mate?


 Yes mate......

Load the sledge with a weight you know you could do ten good reps......

Do ten reps then stay seated wait a count of ten seconds then redo the ten reps, repeat this a total of 6 times so by the end you have completed 60 reps.........good luck


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Paul would you do this style of training for single leg presses?

I imagine no but I ask as I'm deffo gonna give this method another bash....

I take it there is no warm up set for this as you would be warm from the extensions....

How did you even come up with style of training, was it just play about with reps, sets, test time etc till you found a nice one or was there some sort of influence from else were?

I do some thing for chest (dips usually) that turns out to be very much like dc training (so I'm told) but I come up with this my self as it felt good..... I just stumbled across my method trying to fully smash the pecs with body weight only (as I have a pec tear I dnt like heavy work on chest).

Always interested to find out what the initial thought is behind certain training methods....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Paul will try it on my easter special legs session at weekend


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I did the leg press and I forgot what it was like..... I remember thinking on my 3rd set "Paule you ****!" lol I'm not sure if I was going deep enough and the rest was more then 10sec after the 1st few sets as I was just so pumped! Hamstrings were tough because quads were so pumped it was painful and the thigh pad on the seated curls was painful to push down as tight as I usually do....

All in all it was a good work out so now that it's over and I no longer hate Paul I can say thanks for the idea lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> Well I did the leg press and I forgot what it was like..... I remember thinking on my 3rd set "Paule you ****!" lol I'm not sure if I was going deep enough and the rest was more then 10sec after the 1st few sets as I was just so pumped! Hamstrings were tough because quads were so pumped it was painful and the thigh pad on the seated curls was painful to push down as tight as I usually do....
> 
> All in all it was a good work out so now that it's over and I no longer hate Paul I can say thanks for the idea lol


  the real key to this workout is rest time and weight, if you use to much you will not finish the 6 sets if you use to little it is not worth it....i normally use 10 20kg plates......

bit of an update......weighed in on Sunday and i am up to 225lbs so that is 5lbs after 2 weeks on cycle which i am pleased with........my head did go a little at the weekend thinking i should be leaner but then common sense prevails and i realise i am not going to gain decent size if i try to have a full 6 pack...... 

i travelled to Heathrow yesterday but stopped off on the way to train Chest with my mate Tom Blackman at his gym Ministry of Fitness in Bristol, what a great session Tom uses some different exercises that certainly hits different parts of the chest....

*Chest:*

Peck Deck with handles not pads...4 warmup sets

Super incline lever press 3 working sets

Swiss ball DB fly press (5 rep flyes followed by 5 press x 2)

Decline press on dip machine (this was done facing the machine at an angle that hit the lower chest nicely without hitting the delts) 3 working sets

1 arm seated press 2 sets

i then went on to train shoulders & Triceps on my own as Tom is a pussy 

*Shoulders:*

DB side raise 3 working sets @22.5kg DB

Seated Dead press 3 working sets @80kg

Cable side raise 2 working sets

*Triceps:*

Straight bar pressdown 3 working sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 working sets

DB kick backs 2 working sets @22.5kg

i could not do much on triceps because of the huge pump i had from the chest and shoulder session......

i travelled on to Heathrow after the session, i was knackered by the time i got to bed it had been a long day but worth it....

tonight i trained at Castles gym in Windsor, i would normally have today off training but the bank holiday as wrecked my training plans this week........just as it will next week as well and the week after that...

*Back:*

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets @200lbs, 225lbs, 250lbs

Close grip pulldowns 3 working sets @225lbs, 250lbs, 260lbs

Rack pulls 2 working sets @140kg, 140kg

*Rear Delts:*

Seated bent over DB raise 3 working sets @24kg

Reverse peck deck 3 working sets

Rope face pulls 2 working sets

*Biceps:*

Straight bar cable curls 3 working sets

EZ Preacher curls 3 working sets @35kg

DB hammer curls 2 working sets @26kg

i am back in the hotel now just finished my last meal and am shattered.....looking forward to my rest day tomorrow.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Paule i see a lot of volume is this some thing that is a staple to your training or do you like me dip in and out of vol and hit training?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i change my working sets each week from 6-12 over a 4 week period, i train Mon/Wed/Fri so have plenty of time to rest, i do enjoy the weeks where i do 10 and 12 working sets for each bodypart certainly pushes you.......although i will probably stick the 6-8 working sets whilst on cycle....


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Paul, hope all is going well.

Do you use brown or white basmati rice?

What days do you train at Castle gym in Windsor?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use the two mate, i will swap between wholegrain and white basmati rice.....

ok so i wrote out a really long update and then my page refreshed and i lost it all.......damn damn!!!!!!!

because of the recent bank holidays my training days have been out of whack as my gym closes on bank holidays.....

last Saturday i trained legs

*Quads:*

5 min bike

Leg exstensions FST7

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

*Hamstrings:*

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL 4 working sets

*Calf's:*

6 working sets of toe press

i judged at my first NABBA show on the weekend, it was a great experiance and certainly a new challenge....i have 4 test sheets to complete before hopefully becoming a qualified judge...i should do my final sheet at the end of May at the NABBA Finals.....

the only problem with judging at the show was that i could not do my normal refeed as i only eat twice all day which is not good as i am sure you can all understand.....

my appetite has taken a bit of a beating this last week i am hoping this does not carry on for to long as it will negatively effect my cycle.....

i have added in IGF-1LR3 pre-WO from this week so pumps whilst working out should be increased.....

trained Chest, Shoulders and Triceps on Tuesday...

*Chest:*

Seated Machine press 3 working sets

Incline BB press 3 working sets @ 1 x 120kg, 2 x 145kg

Cable X overs 2 working sets

*Shoulders:*

Seated DB press 3 working sets 1 x 30kg, 2 x 45kg

DB side raise 3 working sets 1 x 20kg, 2 x 24kg

Standing mill press 2 working sets @ 60kg

*Triceps:*

Rope extensions 3 working sets

Machine Dips 3 working sets

close Press ups 2 sets to failure

the cycle is doing well but the weight has not raised in the last week mainly due to the appetite drop but i am leaner and fuller from the cycle so i consider this a big plus especially seeing as i am on such a low dose......


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fuk me! Paule your volume would kill me! I do push pull legs too but my push was a total of 11 work sets.... If I did 24 working sets I dnt think I'd be able to move by the end! I was battered after my 11 sets if I had 12-13 they would be shyt as could hardly move!

Do update this journal with pics?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what does not kill us makes us stronger Jim......as for pictures it is sort of not my thing to be fair mate, i see no reason to put pictures up when i am off season just to prove i am gaining weight?

trained Back on Thursday it was a very tough workout and afterwards i was very tired.....

*Back:*

Weighted Chin's 3 working sets with 15kg added

Close grip pulldowns 3 working sets

DB one arm row 2 working sets 2 x 50kg DB's

*Rear Delts:*

Face pulls 3 working sets

Reverse cable x overs 3 working sets

*Biceps:*

Double cable curls 3 working sets

One arm spider curls 3 working sets @ 25kg DB's

Hammer curls 2 working sets @30kg DB's

because of the bank holidays this week i had to train today, so went in and trained legs this morning which is a little out of my comfort zone training in the morning.....

*Quads:*

Extension FST7

Leg Press 6 sets 10 reps 10 seconds rest between each set

Abductors 3 working sets

*Hamstrings:*

DB SLDL 4 sets with 30kg DB's

Seated leg curl 4 sets

Jefferson squats 2 sets

*Calf's:*

Calf raise 6 sets

my appetite has taken another hit this week i think i now know why, 10 days ago i ran out of ravenous a supplement that helps with both bloating after a meal and appetite so have ordered some more defiantly a good product....


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Hi mate sorry for Hijack

How often do you take the Ravenous mate? how many caps a day etc

I used for 5 weeks and found it great


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was using it 2 with breakfast then 2 with an evening meal worked great for me as well mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Paul the pics are not to prove any thing more for inspiration mate. Iv been making good gains but I too yacht posted pics but tbh my pics wouldn't be as inspirational lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

How long is each session? I'm usually nailed in 40-50min on 1/2 the vol


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Paul, hope all is going well.

What do you use for your post workout shake?

I think that I've read that you use Vitargo and whey isolate but I can't remember! If you do use Vitargo, where do you buy it from?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi mate I use build and recover plus whey and EAA's I used to use vitargo but I found it to heavy straight after a workout.....

It was not a great weekend as me and one of my clients (rack) had to make the decision to pull out from the show, I am gutted for rack as he has put 1000% into the prep but unfortunately his body just did not react as I thought it would.....no blame was made but I take full responsibility as that was my job and I did not get it done.......the told you so gang has all ready jumped on this over on One of the forums, love it when guys make things sound so simple yet cannot get themselves into great condition.....

Any way rant over.....

Trained chest, shoulders and triceps tonight and I am absolutely shattered, because of my refeed yesterday I had such a pump in the gym that it was so painful training shoulders after chest I had to reduce the amount of sets I did.....

*Chest*:

Peck deck 3 warmup sets

Incline BB press 3 working sets @120kg, 2 x 140kg

Seated press 3 working sets

DB incline flyes 2 working sets @ 30kg

*Shoulders:*

DB side raise 3 working sets @ 18kg, 2 x 22kg

Seated press 2 working sets

Cable side raise 2 working sets

*Triceps*:

Rope press downs 2 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Overhead extensions 2 working sets

I trained at a new 24hr gym in the city centre tonight as my normal gym was closed due to the bank holiday, I trained alone so could not go as heavy as I wanted to as I did not have a spot.....

Diet has been cool today but I am suffering from bloat after meals and bad indigestion which has really put me off my food only eating 4 out of 6 meals today.....

I was back up to 225lbs this last weekend which I was very happy with I also sent skip some pictures he requested and was pleasantly surprised to hear his positive opinion on my condition....

I have been able to get my hands on some Kabi pens GH I have never used this before but know it is at the top of the tree when it comes to pharmacy GH so looking forward to see what it will bring......


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like a great workout Paul, love that insaine pump feeling


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well im not gonna ask you to prep me! lol!

Paul I know its not your thing but maybe put a vid up of that nasty leg press!?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your a funny man Jim...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As said last night mate, let's see what the "I told you so" lot bring to the stage and then we'll see who's been working hard or not


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John it is far easier to criticise others who are starting out than see there own flaws.....what people need to realise is that there is always someone better.......


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Unless your Ronnie Coleman in about 2001 lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Happy bday


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DB said:


> Happy Birthday mate


Cheers Baz mate....

yes it is my birthday today and the best part of the day was being at home with the family, although still a working day i really didn't do much....well apart from the wife...it is my birthday after all 

last night was legs for the first time in many weeks on the day i am supposed to train them (Wednesday)

*Quads:*

5 min warm up on bike

Leg extensions 4 x 15 rep sets

Leg press 6 x 10 reps 10 seconds rest between sets

Abductor 3 x 15 reps

*Hamstrings:*

DB SLDL 4 x 24kg DB's

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

*Calf's:*

Seated extensions 4 working sets

it was a great session really feeling the benefit of training legs every week something i have not done for some time


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

hello Paul, its been a while mate. How you doing?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Colin Robertson said:


> hello Paul, its been a while mate. How you doing?


 Hey Colin yes mate it has been a while hope you and the family are good?

Ok so end of four weeks on cycle on Saturday and weight is up to 228lbs so that is up 8lbs on 525mg of gear a week so very happy with that.

I mailed skip a picture and he is very happy with my condition at this stage so again very happy with that......

The weekend was a little bit of a blur as I went out for a few drinks Saturday night to celebrate my birthday I can tell I am getting older as the time I want to go back home is getting earlier lol

Monday was the normal Chest, Shoulders and Triceps

*Chest:*

incline BB press 3 sets 120kg, 140kg x 2

Seated press 3 sets

Incline DB flye 2 sets @ 30kg DB's

*Shoulders:*

Standing dead press 2 sets @ 75kg

DB side raise 3 sets with 22kg DB's

I had to cut the workout short on my shoulders as the lactic burn and pump i had in my delts was so bad I could hardly grip, I think it was caused by doing free bar incline press instead of smith press as my shoulder would of been used more to stabalise the bar....

*Triceps*:

Rope press downs 3 sets

Overhead rope extensions 2 sets

Machine dips 2 sets

Again just like shoulders my tricep workout was negatively effected by the burn and pump I had in my shoulders.....

Diet has as normal been good this week my appetite is getting much better because of this I am feeling much fuller on a daily basis.....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

525mg of gear, modest amounts. What peptides are you experimenting with at the moment then Paul? :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

525mg... Nice low dose and still growing... Surely you need 2g to grow like the rest of the forum dude? :lol:

Nutrition,training and general exerience goes along way, commend you on the low dose and talking openly about it mate, I too use MUCH lower doses now and grow well still and feel alot better

See u at Nabba Brits 2012!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> 525mg of gear, modest amounts. What peptides are you experimenting with at the moment then Paul? :thumbup1:


my current protocol is...

Training days M/W/F - 3.6iu of Genotropin before cardio in the morning or before bed if i cannot be ****d to get out of bed in the morning  60mcg IGF-1LR3 preWO

Non training days - 100mcg GHRP-2/CJC w/o DAC twice a day (am and B4 bed)



DB said:


> 525mg... Nice low dose and still growing... Surely you need 2g to grow like the rest of the forum dude? :lol:
> 
> Nutrition,training and general exerience goes along way, commend you on the low dose and talking openly about it mate, I too use MUCH lower doses now and grow well still and feel alot better
> 
> See u at Nabba Brits 2012!


i am sure most people think they do Baz  i have done the 2g+ doses and at the time they seem to work but now as you rightly say nutrition and training go along way......plus like you i feel much better on this low dose....

i guess the proof is in the pudding so to speak mate and your recent placings prove that........


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Paul how do you rate the peptides at the dosage? its something i'm wanting to try, and tbh that dosage looks like what i'd be trying. Minus the IGF.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

control said:


> Paul how do you rate the peptides at the dosage? its something i'm wanting to try, and tbh that dosage looks like what i'd be trying. Minus the IGF.


 I rate them highly mate taking these twice a day suits me better because of work and personal life than the standard three times....

Had a good session last night training legs......I decided to switch it round and train hamstrings before quads I can only guess by the DOMS I have today it certainly worked 

*Hamstrings:*

DB SLDL 4 working sets

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

*Quads:*

Leg press 1 giant set of 100 reps (this was carried out by doing as many sets that was needed to do 100 reps without leaving the leg press machine)

Leg extensions FST 7

*Calfs:*

Seated raise 6 x 15 reps


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Talking of diet and training going a long way and the dose of aas being much lower then the norm 2g etc is some thing I have found to be very true! And who would have thought is be saying things like this! The peptides are awesome gh is amazing and no need for mass amounts of aas (so hear but I'm natty)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Paul- the db sldl rate it better then a bar or is it do with shyt back?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> Paul- the db sldl rate it better then a bar or is it do with shyt back?


No mate I rate them better my back limits the weight I can use light girly weights with both BB and DB's


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol ok mate never really liked sldl with db or lunges with db for that matter....

What do you do for a living Paul I see you travel a lot for work?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am a IM database consultant mate.....which means I write code and build databases


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ah ok mate you self employed? just wondering why you are not based in one place? must take its toll on training all the travel etc?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> ah ok mate you self employed? just wondering why you are not based in one place? must take its toll on training all the travel etc?


no jim not self employed worked for the same company for nearly 12yrs now, i have many clients so have to travel to meet them deliver work etc.....but i do work from home alot as well.....to be fair it really doesn't effect my training as i am used to it now even when i am dieting....

had a great weekend went to Barry in south wales to do my second judging test sheet for NABBA it was an excellent show with some really great physiques on stage.....as i have mentioned i have not been able to eat all my meals over the last few weeks as i had run out of a product called ravenous which really helps my bloat and digestion, i picked some up over the weekend and today for the first time in nearly 3 weeks i have eaten 6 meals.......and it showed in my session tonight with me beating a few PB's

*Chest:*

Incline DB press 3 working sets 45kg, 54kg, 60kg DB's was really pleased to get out 8 unassisted reps on the last set....(this is a PB for 2011)

Seated machine press full stack for 3 working sets (140kg)

Machine flat flyes 2 working sets

*Shoulders:*

Standing dead press 3 working sets 70kg, 80kg, 95kg (another PB)

Db side raise 3 working sets with 22kg DB's

DB front raise 2 working sets with 22kg

*Triceps:*

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets (first time i have used the whole stack)

i am really pleased with my strength tonight, i had some really nice comments at the weekend about my size which is always nice to hear so i am really buzzing for the final 3 weeks on this cycle.....

i am away tomorrow until Thursday so will be training at castles on Wednesday with a friend so looking forward to that session....


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Paul , can i ask why you take the ghrp/cjc on non training days?

I do the opposite and only take on training days and was wondering what your thinking was behind it??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

spudsy said:


> Paul , can i ask why you take the ghrp/cjc on non training days?
> 
> I do the opposite and only take on training days and was wondering what your thinking was behind it??


simple really mate, its because i use my GH on training days nothing more complicated than that really.....

i have been away this week, i never got to train at castles on Wednesday as i trained with Osiris on this site at his gym which is Studio 1 owned by mark palfrey, really good gym with some great equipments.....

we trained Back, Rear delts and biceps....

*Back:*

wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

close grip pulldowns 3 working sets

DB one arm row 2 working sets with the 60kg DB's

*Rear Delts:*

Straight bar face pulls 3 working sets

Machine rear delt 3 working sets

*Biceps:*

EZ bar cable curls 3 working sets

One arm spider curls 3 working sets with 26kg DB's

Hammer curls 2 working sets with 24kg DB's

as you can see i did 2 pulldown exercises main reason for this is because at my gym in plymouth they have no cable pulldown machines so wanted to use them for a change from chins and deads.....

as i said i have been away this week which has been tough mainly because i am only home now for one day before i set off for the expo tomorrow and then judging at the North West on Sunday so missing my family a fair amount at the moment......


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> simple really mate, its because i use my GH on training days nothing more complicated than that really.....
> 
> ....


Cheers for that mate.... and there was me thinking I had discovered your secret weapon lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lol no mate the only secret to it all is consistency mate......

i had a hectic weekend with both the Expo on Saturday doing my bit on the Extreme stand all day then travelled up to the NABBA NW in Southport Sunday to judge that show.....then back home on Monday...

the worst thing about all this was the lack of food over the weekend in fact Sunday my cheat day i had one bowl of ice cream as a cheat...

i was back home on Monday but only until Wednesday before i travel back up to North Wales because of this i trained late last night after i put the kids to bed.......

due to the hectic weekend and lack of food i decided to train just Chest and triceps last night instead of the normal Chest/Shoulders/Triceps which was a good idea by the time i had finished the session i was fukced.....

*Chest*:

Incline smith press 2 working sets @120kg 1 @ 140kg (strength was still good)

Seated press 3 working sets

Seated incline uni lateral press(something Toney Freeman suggested i did) i got such a huge pump it was painful

*Triceps:*

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

One arm pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine Dips 3 working sets

like i said i am back away in the morning hopefully i can get to the gym tomorrow night in North Wales as i am looking for a decent week so i can make the most from this cycle....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i travelled up to north wales today for work so trained at the normal gym i use when here....it was leg day so i decided to give the training style Toney Freeman told me about last Saturday, it involves using one leg at a time for all movements and splitting the reps into 3 sections...

1st section - lower the weight 6 inches from top of range

2nd section - raise the weight 6 inches from the bottom of range

3rd section - full range of movement

so i did this on each individual leg when i say 3 working sets below then that is 3 working sets on each leg and a set being all 3 sections mentioned above.....

Quads:

Leg extension 4 working sets

Leg press 4 working sets

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 4 working sets

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

Calf's:

standing raise 5 working sets

i followed this with 30min on the treadmill as i have not been able to do my normal morning cardio this week....

diet:

Meal 1:

2 scoops whey, mixed nuts

Meal 2:

250g chicken, basmati rice

Meal 3:

250g chicken, basmati rice

Meal 4:

250g chicken, basmati rice

Meal 5:

PWO Shake

Meal 6:

Oats, Whey, PB


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Paul- I have been doing this 5sets of leg extensions with 10sec rest all sets to failure ether before or after squats.

It was 1st thought up as a pre exhaust for my pecs (ripped pec last yr so can't go heavy on it any more) what I'd do is dips then bench but now I have started to use this as a finisher too and its ****ing nasty! All sets to failure and the last set or two just keep going till you can't even move! I start off with about 15-20reos to failure then by last set today I think I got 3reps and lots of little wiggles lol the working sets are all on same weight.

I'd say give it a go before or after leg press (I'd say after lol) and see what you think


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will give them a go mate.......

i attended the Toney Freeman seminar at Olympic Gym in Eccles last night all i can say is if you ever have the chance to meet and talk to Toney take it....such a genuine knowledgeable guy....the seminar was very good....

before the seminar i trained Back and had a great session, i achieved a PB in partial deads that really picked me up after a long week of driving...

*Back:*

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Uni lever underhand pulldowns 3 working sets

Partial deads 3 working sets @140kg, @160kg, @180kg

i did not have any time to train rear delts and biceps because of the seminar but then after the back session i had little left in the tank....

today i travelled back up to southport as i am doing my final supernumerary at the British finals tomorrow, i trained in a gym in southport nice little gym although i did get a few stares....lol

Shoulders:

Standing BB dead press 3 working sets @80kg, @90kg, @100kg(PB)

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets with 20kg DB's

Seated hammer press (plate loaded machine) 3 working sets @80kg, 120kg, 160kg

Biceps:

Standing supplanted DB curls 3 working sets

EZ bar curl 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

i am really tired this week as i have driven over a 1000miles and been staying in hotels all week diet has been good as always but the tiredness has effected my appetite.....

i want to wish all the guys and girls competing tomorrow at the NABBA Finals all the best for the show.......


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Must say even on battle for Olympia toney freeman seemed nice and down to earth and pretty knowledgeable speaking some great sense

Hopefully he will be at bodypower next year and will be able to go as long as it isn't on my birthday again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you will enjoy it mate it has become a real spectacle.

i am back home this week so back to training in my normal gym with my training partner, although i really enjoy training in different gyms most of the time i do this by myself so pushing to the max is not always possible...

because i did not train on Monday and i wont be training Friday as i am going on holiday, so i have switched training round to just 2 body-parts per night instead of the normal 3....

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets @110kg, 140kg, 160kg this last set was a PB so really happy with this as in my opinion my chest is a weak area....

Seated Press 3 working sets

Incline DB press 2 working sets @50kg DB

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 working sets

Machine Dips 2 working sets

i felt very very full and pumped through and after the workout......seeing this is my last week on this cycle i am hoping for a good week diet wise to fully make the most of the time at home.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 2 scoops Whey, PB

Meal 2 - wholemeal pasta, pine nuts, venison

Meal 3 - Chicken, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 4 - same as meal 3

Meal 5 - PWO shake/Meal

Meal 6 - Chicken, Basmati rice, coconut oil


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I enjoyed it the last two years being on the bsn stand was great experience was supposed to this year but last 3 years I've been dieting on my birthday so wanted to celebrate properly with major cakes and family things and fell on same day so gave it a miss. Next year it's just before so I shall be there


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i trained Legs last night my strength was down a little as i was suffering from Tuesday nights session but due to the week being as it has been and i am on holiday Friday i could not have my normal day off between sessions....

Quads:

One leg leg press 3 sets of 30 reps each leg (30 reps 21's style)

single leg leg extensions 3 working sets 12 reps per leg

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL 3 working sets

Calf's:

Seated raise 5 sets of 20 reps

the single leg work really gives me a better pump than before doing both legs, i will keep it going for a while to see if it gives me some new growth in my legs.....


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you will enjoy it mate it has become a real spectacle.
> 
> i am back home this week so back to training in my normal gym with my training partner, although i really enjoy training in different gyms most of the time i do this by myself so pushing to the max is not always possible...
> 
> ...


looking good mate

is this your normal diet

i have got virgin coconut oil love the stuff

do you get any omega 3 in or not

and do you eat any uther fats?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totalwar said:


> looking good mate
> 
> is this your normal diet
> 
> ...


the diet in general is the same pretty much each day it does slightly change when i am away though....i also have mixed nuts and fish oils for fats....

so last week i was away in Menorca for the week with the family a much needed break for both me and the wife, no training or consistency with food and plenty of peach schnapps....sorry i mean JD

my cycle ended the morning we flew weighing 229lbs so a 9lb gain in 8 weeks, on Saturday i weighed again expecting to have lost 4-5lbs due to not eating a great deal and not training i only lost 1lb.....my PCT is HCG and Extreme's new test booster "Reload" i must say i am impressed so far.....

one of the reasons i am impressed is that my weight and strength have maintained.....

so back to work this week and as usual nothing changes....i began my week yesterday morning with a 8hr trip to Barrow-in-Furness not nice but that gave me the opportunity to once again train at Bernie's gym in Dalton with British champ Nathan Robinson....i have switched things around for this week mainly because of my work schedule so last night i trained just Chest...

Incline DB press 3 working sets @40kg 2 x 60kg on my first set i repped out 10 reps on my own i think if they had heavier DB's i could of pushed them, this video was taken on my 2nd set

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150204524792675" />http://www.facebook.com/v/10150204524792675" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="224" height="400">

Incline flyes 3 working sets with 30kg DB's

Seated flat press 3 working sets

this last set was Nathans idea as a blast.....Pec-Deck 20 reps then Pressups 20 reps then Cable X Overs 20 reps we did this 3 times

after this session i did not need to train triceps, today my Chest, Triceps and even Biceps are all sore....

due to me being on the road pretty much all day yesterday i packed all my meals into Tupperware...

Diet:

Meals 1/2/3 Basmati Rice, Chicken, Coconut oil and Olive Oil

Meal 4 Extreme Whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 PWO shake

Meal 6 Chicken, Fillet Beef strips, Basmati rice

today i had a scheduled 2hr meeting that lasted 5hrs so diet has been bad but bad in as many meals i have eaten but not the quality of those meals and because of this i have not trained tonight but instead did cardio at the hotel.

i am travelling down to Gatwick tomorrow because of this i am training at Crayfords Weights and Fitness with Nytol i am really looking forward to the session as i got so much from our last back session......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this week has been very hectic by the time i get home tomorrow i will have stayed in 4 hotels and travelled over 1100 miles in 5 days, thankfully apart from Tuesday diet has been good and mostly on par although i need to be more focused in getting in the right amount of fats when i am away.....

so last night i trained with Nytol at Crayfords Weight and Fitness gym and what a gym it is full to the rafters with Hammer Strength kit and a really good atmosphere.

me and Matt trained Back and biceps this is what we did, stolen from Matt's log 

*Flex Chins*

BW x 8

+20 x 5+3f

+20 x 4+3f

*Hammer Pulldown (two arms)*

80kg x 8

120kg x 10ish

120kg x 6+2f (drop weight) 80kg x 5+2f (drop weight) 40kg x 9+1f

*Hammer Iso Row (one arm)*

60kg x 8

105kg x 8+2f

*DB Curls Exaggerated Supination*

15kg x 6

20kg x 6

22.5kg x7+1f

*EZ Curls (you go, I go style)*

30kg x 8, 8, 8, then did another set on my own 

*Hammer Curls*

22.5 x 12

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

i do like doing chins with Matt as he has the flex straps something i really need to get.......mainly so i do not continue to chin like a girl 

today i was at Gatwick but ended the day with a meeting around at Heathrow so trained at Castles gym on my own, i trained Hamstrings and Shoulders.

*Lying leg curl*

3 sets slow and squeeze sets

3 sets fast and heavy sets

*BB SLDL*

3 working sets

*Seated leg curl*

3 working sets

*Shoulders:Toney Freeman style*

Seated alternate DB side raise, Double side raise, Luggage lifts 3 sets

DB alternate press (raise both arms then keep one arm raised and do 5 reps with the other arm then swap continue then to do 4 then 3, 2, 1

after that short but very intense session my shoulders where burning and really pumped......

as i said home tomorrow although just for the weekend then Monday i am away again all week, not the best for training and eating but i manage.......


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

nice dident lose any weight on your hols 

i also only drink jd (and coke) havent had on sice newyears eve

mate do you use hcg all the way thur your cycle or after?

dont know how you do it sounds like your rushed off your feet

hard work dose pay off tho

keep it uo looking massive


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totalwar said:


> nice dident lose any weight on your hols


i dropped a pound mate did not please the wife who gained 2lbs... 



totalwar said:


> mate do you use hcg all the way thur your cycle or after?


yes mate at 500iu twice a week



totalwar said:


> dont know how you do it sounds like your rushed off your feet


i am an IM consultant and yes rushed off my feet for the last few weeks.....

last week i only trained twice so missed legs out as i did the week before that in fact i have not trained them since before my holiday 3 weeks ago, if i have to miss a workout it does tend to be legs as they are a good bodypart for me, so last night was a leg session so i needed to up the intensity a notch which i am regretting today..... 

Legs:

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts 4 working sets with 24kg DBs

Quads:

Leg Extensions 4 working sets

Leg press 4 working sets (1 set = 15 reps left leg, 15 reps right leg, 15 reps both legs (weight raised)

Calfs:

Standing calf raise 4 working sets

Seated raise 4 working sets

finished the session with 30minutes cardio on the treadmill, i tend to use the treadmill after legs as i find it stretches out the muscle which are normally tight after the session.....

diet yesterday was:

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix, Extreme Whey, Fruit

Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati rice, Walnut oil, Coconut oil

Meal 3 - Chicken, Basmati rice, Walnut oil, Coconut oil

Meal 4 - Extreme Whey, Mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - white potatoes, chicken, Walnut oil

I am up in Leeds tomorrow training with former NABBA Britain winner Rosanna Harte at her gym as i have a meeting on the Thursday in the area.......


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Quick question for you pscarb, I noticed obviously you are away few days at a time but are still managing to have your meals, do you find that the chicken keeps ok for the duration of your trips?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> Quick question for you pscarb, I noticed obviously you are away few days at a time but are still managing to have your meals, do you find that the chicken keeps ok for the duration of your trips?


i pack my food for the first day away then i source food from the main supermarkets, it is not that hard if you know what to get and i have done this for such a long time i know what i can and cannot eat..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i pack my food for the first day away then i source food from the main supermarkets, it is not that hard if you know what to get and i have done this for such a long time i know what i can and cannot eat..


I take it if buying when you are away, you buy pre-cooked chicken? Any one supermarket you try to stick to? Can be awkward finding pre-cooked chicken without all the dextrose/salt etc!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ah24 said:


> I take it if buying when you are away, you buy pre-cooked chicken? Any one supermarket you try to stick to? Can be awkward finding pre-cooked chicken without all the dextrose/salt etc!


i stick with waitrose or M&S as their premium range does not have dextrose....if not then i get tuna


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> diet yesterday was:
> 
> Meal 1 - 4 weetabix, Extreme Whey, Fruit
> 
> ...


 don't know if it was asked, bus what about the amount of food? how much rice, chicken, oil, nuts etc per meal it would be? Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LitLift said:


> don't know if it was asked, bus what about the amount of food? how much rice, chicken, oil, nuts etc per meal it would be? Thanks


i dont go into the details of my diet mate sorry...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i travelled up to Leeds last night for 2 meetings today so i took the opportunity to train with Ms Britain Rosanna Harte (Rosanna Harte - Official Website) at her gym in Leeds, Rosa is an exceptional athlete who is looking very good as she is at the start of her prep for the physique class at the UKBFF Leeds show i certainly think Rosa will turn some heads in this class this year as she brings alot to the stage plenty of muscle, shape and condition combined with femininity...

we train Chest and Triceps...

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 working sets @40kg, 50kg then 7 reps at 60kg

Seated plate loaded iso lever press 3 working sets 1x100kg, 1x140kg, 1x150kg

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

Triceps:

i used my multi-grip handles for the whole tricep workout Rosa thought these where outstanding.

Triceps pressdowns 3 working sets

Underhand grip pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead reverse grip press 3 working sets

i am pleased with my strength still being up after 4 weeks off cycle, my weight at the weekend was 225lbs so only a 4lb drop since the cycle i doubt anymore will drop now, i am very happy with how i am looking at the moment both with mass and condition......


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I think you must've been in most of the decent gyms in uk! Which do you think has been the best one you have trained in?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> I think you must've been in most of the decent gyms in uk! Which do you think has been the best one you have trained in?


That's a hard one to answer mate as many gyms are good for different reasons.....

Back home today so trained at my normal gym although because I had dinner with my family I trained later than normal so trained alone, tonight was Back/Rear delts/Biceps

Back:

Chins 2 sets I did not use any weight and stopped at 2 sets as an boggling injury I have had for a few weeks on the inside of my left elbow flared up.

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

One arm cable row 3 working sets

Partial deadlift 2 working sets

Rear delts:

Cable rear delt pulls 3 working sets

Face pulls 3 working sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 3 working sets 1x35kg, 2x45kg

Seated concentration curl 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets with 30kg DB's

Very pumped tonight but also very tired so need to rest up over the weekend as I am at home all next week so want to make the most of it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i weighed in at the weekend and i am up 1lb to 225lbs which i am very happy with as i am now in my 5th week off cycle my strength is still great and i am gaining weight, all i have used is Reload so impressed with that......

last night was chest/Shoulders and Triceps......i trained with one of my clients tonight as my normal training partner was away..

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets 1x120kg, 1x140kg, 1x160kg

Seated press 3 working sets

Cable x Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

I decided to take my guy through the shoulder routine Toney Freeman showed me, i don't think my guy was impressed seeing as by the end he could not raise his arms.... 

Side raise/Luggage lifts 3 sets

One arm DB press 3 sets

Triceps:

Again i used my multi grips for the whole workout...

Pressdowns 3 working sets

Underhand grip pressdown 3 working sets

Overhead extensions 2 working sets

my chest, shoulders and triceps all kill today which is strange as i never get DOM's on shoulders.....

i am at home this week so diet has been bang on with me eating all 6 meals, yesterdays diet was..

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix, 2 scoops extreme whey, fruit

Meal 2 & 3 Brown Basmati rice, chicken, olive oil, coconut oil

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey, mixed nuts

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Baked spuds, Chicken, Coconut oil


----------



## IC (Jan 4, 2009)

I've noticed you've mentioned that you are now off your cycle and are still gaining weight and maintaining strength, but in your opinion, does blasting and cruising have its place (i.e. is it beneficial) rather than completely coming off and then going back on a cycle?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IC said:


> I've noticed you've mentioned that you are now off your cycle and are still gaining weight and maintaining strength, but in your opinion, does blasting and cruising have its place (i.e. is it beneficial) rather than completely coming off and then going back on a cycle?


yes mate certainly does have its place i think to many guys in there 20's are using this method because they cannot handle coming off, this for me is the wrong approach for those that young as it can and will effect your chances of having kids plus there test levels naturally in the most will be high at that age. Once you get into your 30's then i do think it has a real beneficial place, i am 41 now so coming off totally when i am wanting to compete next year is not the best thing to do.

the other issue is the cruise dose, i see many guys use to high a dose when they cruise doses of 300-500mg is not cruising it is being on a low dose cycle....

next week i will be cruising on 150mg per week until my next cycle, i have not cruised since my last cycle to see how effective Extremes New supplement Reload is and from my results it is very effective....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's the info on this reload product Paul? What will it bring to the Market that other products currently aren't? Also what have you found results wise ?

Cheers again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> What's the info on this reload product Paul? What will it bring to the Market that other products currently aren't? Also what have you found results wise ?
> 
> Cheers again


It is a bulbine product in the main as for what it brings to the Market compared to others I don't really know one thing I can say it includes a hefty dose of D3 which in my opinion is an essential vitamin for bodybuilders plus the dose is a decent dose of 5000iu.....the other difference I noticed is that extreme use bulbine stems and openly say this unlike the product made by iForce where there idiot rep would not disclose what part of the plant they used.......I have not used any other bulbine product so I cannot compare I just know it has allowed me to recover from a low dose cycle helping me maintain 6lbs of a 10lb gain and my strength has not dipped so it must be doing something right......

It was legs tonight the session went very well with me attepting to squat for the first time since 1996 with any decent weight......

Hamstrings:

Seated curl 6 x 10 reps with 10 seconds between each set

SLDL with DB's 4 sets with 22kg DB's

Quads:

Leg press 4 sets (1 set =12 reps on left and right leg then 12 reps both legs together)

Box squats 3 sets 1x70kg, 1x90kg, 1x100kg

Leg extensions 2 working sets

Calf's:

Leg press toe raise 4 sets

Seated raise 4 sets

I am really chuffed to have been able to squat for the first time in 15yrs it was not a huge weight but the best it has been for so long, I got the idea from Tania George the last time I saw her, I squatted onto a bench which took the pain out of the squat I normally have now I am not sure how I will feel in the morning if I have no back pain then I will be able to put these into my leg sessions each week I am keen to see what these will bring to my legs after so long......


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Great that you are able to squat again fingers crossed no negative pain in the morning for you.

The reload sounds a good product seeing it's helped you with keeping 60% of your gains from cycle, nice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trained on my own on Friday night, I was impressed with my strength to say I did not have a spot.

Back:

Chins 3 sets (could not add weight as the strain on my inner left elbow would not allow it)

Wide grip pulldowns 3 Woking sets

Seated rows 3 working sets

Partial deads 2 working sets

Rear delts:

Cable pulls 3 sets

Rope face pulls 3 sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 1x30kg, 2x50kg

Seated preacher curl 3 sets

Hammer curl 3 sets with 26kg DB's

Felt very good afterwards, I seem to be really hitting my back well of late getting some really good DOM's the days after......

Still feeling very good and strong although I am 5 weeks off cycle.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

hi pscarb, do you mind me asking what your macro intake is? also i saw you use coconut oil but dont you think the saturated fat intake is too high or is it being used to increase natty test levels while off cycle?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey Ricky my daily calorie intake is approx 4000cals per day (slightly lower on non trainng days as the carbs are lower but the fats are higher) the majority of the saturated fat in coconut oil comes from MCT fats which are excellant for many functions not only fat loss....the increased test levels are a bonus though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a great weekend with the family plenty of rest time and food on Sunday with my refeed.....weighed in on Sunday and no movement still 225lbs i am happy with this as i am coming into my 6th week off cycle and holding gains and maintaining strength....

training tonight was excellent such a pump it was hard to shower afterwards...

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 sets 1x40kg, 1x50kg, 1x60kg (reps 8-12)

Seated press 3 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

Cable X Overs 2 sets

Shoulders:

Side raise Toney Freeman style 4 sets....i have videoed this exercise so you know what i am doing, i have had to cut the video down but the last part of the set can be seen (luggage lifts) but had to cut the end off.






DB shoulder press Toney Freeman style (video attached)






Triceps:

Rope extensions 3 sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 sets

Close grip pressups 3 sets to failure

as i mentioned such an intense workout i could not lift my arms above my head to wash my hair in the shower after.....

diet today has been all good apart from missing one meal due to a work confrence call going on for over an hour before i went to the gym....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a great leg session one of the best ones i have had for some time, the DOM's today are immense even my glutes hurt....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL with 24kg DB's 4 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Single leg, Leg press 4 sets on each leg

Box Squats 3 sets 3x110kg for 8 reps

Calf's:

Seated extensions 4 working sets

Standing raise 4 sets

whilst on leg extensions, this skinny guy came over and said to me i should not lift so much weight on the leg extensions as it is a shaping movement...  i just put my earphone back in my ear laughed at him and upped the weight.....fukcing pr1ck....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I done those toney freeman style shoulder press and lat raises yesterday and was one ofthe best shoulder sessions I've had in ages. Have over active traps part of upper cross syndrome and had to reevaluate all trying to take traps out and this really helped.... Actually slight doms in shoulders today!

Nice legs session your fb status about the skinny legs guy made me lol 

And I notice some squats again, still all good no negative feelings from the last session when you added them back?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm dissapointed to hear that even someone of your condition and level gets skinnies coming over to offer 'advice'.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> I done those toney freeman style shoulder press and lat raises yesterday and was one ofthe best shoulder sessions I've had in ages. Have over active traps part of upper cross syndrome and had to reevaluate all trying to take traps out and this really helped.... Actually slight doms in shoulders today!
> 
> Nice legs session your fb status about the skinny legs guy made me lol
> 
> And I notice some squats again, still all good no negative feelings from the last session when you added them back?


 The shoulder workout has to be done to be believed so am glad you tried it mate and got a benefit from it.......no negatives from the box squatting last week so at it again and my legs have not been as sore for years a new feeling in my legs........



JPaycheck said:


> I'm dissapointed to hear that even someone of your condition and level gets skinnies coming over to offer 'advice'.


happens more times than you think mate, I have had bicep boys tell me my form is off.....but I was wearing a hoodie at the time should of seen there faces when I stripped down to a vest


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok had a good weekend was disappointed with my weigh in being down 4lbs in the last week but Saturday was not the best day food wise so that could of contributed.....went to the NPA South West show on Sunday and had a good time, i had a girl competing who placed 2nd in the figure class which was great with it only being her 2nd show and in a good line up......because of the show my refeed was not as it should of been so i guess i did not make the most of that.

i have been seeing a Deep Tissue guy for the last few months and lately he has been working on my bicep/chest tendon area and all i can say is FUKCING HELL does that hurt......i went to see him yesterday and so chest training last night had to be lighter as the tendon was still sore....

Chest:

Incline DB press 2 working sets 2 x 50kg DB

Seated press 2 working sets

Incline Flyes 2 x 30kg DB's

Shoulders: again due to my tender shoulder i opted for the toney freeman style of training again this week instead of hitting it heavy as planned

Seated DB side raise and hold 3 sets

DB Press and hold 3 sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

i finished the session with 20minutes on the Arc strider which is a piece of cardio equipment from hell, it is like sliding up a flight of stairs....

i am away from tonight in heathrow so will take this opportunity to train at 2 great gyms in the area Panthers and castles gym on Wednesday and Thursday......

i will take this opportunity to also give the news that me and my wife are expecting our 3rd child, we had planned to try later in the year but apparently i am more fertile now at 41 whilst on cycle than i when we tried for my son in 2006 at 36 after being off for 1 year


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> ok had a good weekend was disappointed with my weigh in being down 4lbs in the last week but Saturday was not the best day food wise so that could of contributed.....went to the NPA South West show on Sunday and had a good time, i had a girl competing who placed 2nd in the figure class which was great with it only being her 2nd show and in a good line up......because of the show my refeed was not as it should of been so i guess i did not make the most of that.
> 
> i have been seeing a Deep Tissue guy for the last few months and lately he has been working on my bicep/chest tendon area and all i can say is FUKCING HELL does that hurt......i went to see him yesterday and so chest training last night had to be lighter as the tendon was still sore....
> 
> ...


congrats mate, great news!


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations Paul on number 3. Strange how science works sometimes - similar thing happended to me and the wife


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys now i am over the shock i am over the moon.....so much for the "no Jen we will be ok i am 41 and on cycle, there are no swimmers down there" line


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

congratulations on the news paul bet you are really chuffed, everything seems to be going perfect for you at the moment you deserve it how hard you work!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> congratulations on the news paul bet you are really chuffed, everything seems to be going perfect for you at the moment you deserve it how hard you work!


thank you mate....



Vin said:


> That's what life is all about mate, surprising and unpredictable!
> 
> Wouldn't be boring otherwise?
> 
> BTW how does it feel to be the exception to the rule?


Nice mate very Nice 

sorry for the lack of updates yet again work etc has got in the way of my updates.....really feeling tired this week for some reason i guess being back on the road is one reason after a few weeks at home....

so last night i trained at Panthers Gym in Uxbridge, i like Panthers as it is a nice well spaced, equipped gym.....

Back:

Chins 2 x sets

Underhand ISO lever pulldowns 2 x 130kg

Seated ISO one arm pull 2 x 65kg

Rear delts:

Reverse Pec-Deck 3 sets

Rope face pulls 3 sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curls 2 x 22.5kg

Seated cable spider curls 2 sets

Hammer curls 2 x 32kg

Neale Cranwell was at the gym doing a session with Sean the owner so after the session we had the chance to catch up, Neale is a great guy and such a great athlete i wish him all the best at the UKBFF British in October....

had a very busy day today at work so much that i missed a few meals which p1ssed me off especially seeing as i have legs tonight.....i trained at Castles gym in Windsor tonight as i like there leg equipment....

Hamstrings:

Lying plate loaded leg curl 3 x 45kg

Single leg curl 3 sets

Quads:

Plate loaded Leg exstensions 2 x 80kg

Box Squats 2 x 110kg

Leg press 6 x 10 reps with 10 sec rest between each set using 220kg

Calf's:

Leg press toe press 3 sets

Standing raise 3 sets

very tired tonight i am looking forward to a few days off from the gym, my wife is going to Spain on Saturday with a few friends for 5 days so i am in charge of the rug-rats for the time  i am going to visit my sister in Luton over the weekend so no gym time for me until a week today which is fine as i am due a rest week.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so i am back, i just had 10 days off from the gym whilst my wife went to Spain and decided to extend this for some rest which i needed.....

last night i was back with Chest/Shoulders (did not do triceps as i needed to meet someone)

Chest:

Incline Press 2 working sets 2 x 140kg

Seated press 2 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing dead press 2 working sets 2 x 90kg

Standing DB side raise 2 working sets 2 x 22kg DB's

BB front raise 2 working sets

my weight is up 3lbs this last week to 227lbs so happy with that as my condition has not suffered so the only thing i can put this down to is the GHRP/GHRH combo i am using each day.....

speaking to my coach we will be moving into another cycle in the next week or so which will be a 10-12 week cycle before having a 8 week ish break before jumping into the pre-comp stage at the beginning of Jan.....

i am ordering some clinical grade Peptides this week so i expect a big difference over using the normal available peptides i can get.....another peptide i am looking at getting is Follistane i am looking forward to seeing what this can bring......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Today i set off for a 5 mile trip to North Wales as i am working up in head office for the next two days, unfortunatly i forgot to put my tub of extreme Whey in the boot so i am up in a hotel without any ****ing protein........not happy.

to add to this due to work i only had 2 meals before training legs tonight...i had a Whey shake and nuts for breakfast then turkey mince and rice on the road and that meal was at 11.00am.......again not happy....

however although a **** day was had my session turned out to be a very good one..

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 working sets 20 reps

DB box squats 3 working sets with 40kg DB's in each hand

Lunges 2 sets

Hamstrings:

DB SLDL 3sets

Seated leg curl 3 sets

Lying leg curl 2 sets

Calf's:

Seated raise 3 sets

Walking step toe raise

i ordered my clinical grade peptides yesterday they should be through soon so i am looking forward to see how better they are from the standard that i normally get....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I hate it when miss meals but to only get two in before legs...?! I think I'd collapse on the thought  still managed to pull it back and have a decent session.

What sort of cycle will you be planning any ideas yet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> What sort of cycle will you be planning any ideas yet?


it will be a 10-12 week cycle what it will contain i am not certain yet, it will contain insulin though.

legs last night was a good session which i have definatly felt today, i will definatly include DB box squats each week now.....

today was a much better days eating i was able to get all my meals in both before and after training......i would normally train on Friday but with me travelling home tomorrow i will be eating dinner with the family rather than going to the gym, so tonight i trained Back/Biceps/Rear delts and triceps which i missed on monday....

Back:

Chins 2 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 3 sets

Partial deads 3 sets

Rope pullovers 1 set

Rear delts:

Rope face pulls 3 sets

Reverse cable x overs 3 sets

Biceps:

ISO lever concentration curls 3 sets 3 x 35kg per arm

DB curl 2 sets 2 x 22kg

Hammer curls 2 sets 2 x 22.5kg DB

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 3 sets

Dips 3 sets

it was a good session although longer than normal because of the inclusion of triceps.....

back to the hotel i managed to get a good meal tonight with chicken and spuds i also ordered one for the morning as i had forgotten my whey this week so have to make do with what i can get.......a mistake i am not going to repeat again.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lol i kept with the HCG and Proviron through my cycle as i did in the 6months off before that seemed to do the trick.....

so weighed in on the weekend and i am 2lbs up so i am now 229lbs which is the same weight as i was when i finished my last cycle so well happy with that especially seeing as i have just started my new cycle and i am 10lbs heavier than when i started my last cycle....i have also started using insulin as well as some clinical grade peptides so i am hoping for a productive 10-12 weeks.....

training tonight was Chest and Shoulders as i am training Arms with Harold on Wednesday at Forest gym so changed the training around a little this week.

Chest:

Seated flat press 3 working sets

Incline Smith press 3 working sets [email protected], [email protected]

Cables X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing BB dead press 3 working sets [email protected], [email protected]

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets 3 @22.5kg

BB front raise 3 sets [email protected]

diet today:

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix, fruit, yogurt, whey

Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati rice

Meal 3 - extra lean meatballs, Basmati rice

Meal 4 - Extreme Whey, Nuts

Train

Meal 5 - PWO shake

Meal 6 - Jacket spuds, chicken

i am away tomorrow for the rest of the week, i am going to train in 3 different gyms whilst away (Panthers, Castle, Forest) all great gyms, i am fortunate to be able to travel around the UK and train is some great gyms...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Its been a busy week, i travelled to Heathrow on Tuesday after me and my wife had our 12 week scan for our 3rd child (amazes me every time seeing a baby move inside her tummy)

Tuesday night i trained legs at Castles gym in Windsor...

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between each set.

Seated leg curl 4 sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 sets i went heavy this week after warming up doing 120kg for 3 of the 4 sets (ISO plate loading machine)

Box Squats 3 sets(i was aiming to do 4 but went to heavy and tweaked my back a little) 1 x 25kg DB's, 2 x 50kg DB's

Calf's:

Standing calf raise 3 sets

Seated calf raise 3 sets

good session on Hamstrings but am p1ssed that i pushed to much on the box squats and tweaked my back......

today i was working in Gatwick Airport so took the opportunity to train at my good friend Harold Marillier gym (Forest Gym) it has been a while since i have seen Harold so it was good to catch up.....we had arranged to train Arms and what a session it was...

Biceps:

Warmup - 6 sets of light to medium weight DB concentration curls(with elbow on knee) this is something H does to warmup and get the blood into the muscle....

Seated DB curl 3 sets [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

One arm spider curls 3 sets [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

we finished Biceps with one all out set of Crucifix curls........

Triceps:Harold wanted to use my multi grip handles for triceps so used these throughout.....

Pressdowns 3 sets

Underhand grip pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead extensions 3 sets

We finished the session off with one all out set of medium width pressups....

Harold likes to use more volume than i am used to and it was a really nice change to do a higher volume session without lowering the weight, i was really pleased with my strength on this session.....

diet has been ok but not great again down to work, i need to get some sort of ready to drink protein shakes in the boot of my car so i can take these into a meeting, i cannot take a shaker into the meeting as they are to obvious......it is not something that is a great issue now but as i get closer to January and the start of my 2012 prep it will become more of an issue as i cannot go longer than 2-3hrs without protein when dieting....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Have you tried the syntha6 RTDs? Surely could get away with a shake you just make before a meeting and put it in a normal drink bottle?

Only trouble with a lot of RTDs as you more than likely aware of is the additives and sugars included in them which could be an issue when dieting maybe?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> Have you tried the syntha6 RTDs? Surely could get away with a shake you just make before a meeting and put it in a normal drink bottle?
> 
> Only trouble with a lot of RTDs as you more than likely aware of is the additives and sugars included in them which could be an issue when dieting maybe?


i would not touch Synth6 if it was free mate it is very low in protien.....yes i could mix a drink and put it in a bottle but it is not that easy to plan ahead sometimes....


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Good news on the new addition to the family.

What exactly are the Box Squats?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I know what you mean with sytha6 it seems the trend with a lot of RTDs though which is the problem with most of them, what about those protein slammer things that CnP do?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rotsocks said:


> Good news on the new addition to the family.
> 
> What exactly are the Box Squats?


thanks mate, box squats is a normal squat but you sit down on a bench at the low end of the movement....

http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Perform-Box-Squats-217364467

OJay the ones like the CNP slams are better as i can keep them in my jacket pocket, i think you can get ones with 50g per tube so might look into that next year....


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> thanks mate, box squats is a normal squat but you sit down on a bench at the low end of the movement....
> 
> http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Perform-Box-Squats-217364467
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a decent weekend i was plenty busy with the people i am prepping (5 in total) but thnkfully i managed to clear Sunday so i could spend time with the family so had a day at the zoo.....

last night was my push workout and Jesus was it a doozy......

Chest:

Incline Smith press 4 working sets 1 x 100kg, 2 x 120kg, 1 x 140kg

Seated flat press 4 working sets

Incline DB fly 3 working sets 3 x 30kg DB's

Shoulders:

Standing Dead press 4 working sets 1 x 50kg, 2 x 80kg, 1 x 90kg

DB side raise 4 working sets 4 x 22kg DB's

BB front raise...my intention was to do 4 working sets but only managed 2 sets as my shoulders where burning.....

Triceps:

Rope press downs 4 sets

Rope overhead extensions 3 sets

Machine dips 3 sets again had to drop my last set as i was totally drained......

it was an amazing session i was strong but Jesus was a fukced by the end so much so i could not eat my last meal of the day and had to go to bed early.......

i weighed in on Sunday as i normally do and i am now at my highest weight ever 231lbs i am finding this a little uncomfortable i think this is down to now being able to do my normal cardio over the last 2 weeks due to work, family commitments....but i have put this back into my schedule on non training days.....this will also help with my peptide use as it is more beneficial if used fasted and before cardio....


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

good read paul ......... and great tips


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks mate....

last night was Legs night....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 sets

Lying leg crl with a DB between feet 4 sets

DB Stiff Leg Dead Lift 4 sets

Quads:

DB Box squats 4 sets with 40kg DB's (Video - 



)

Leg extensions 4 sets (Video - 



)

Walking lunges 3 x 30 steps

i finished the session with 30min on the arctic strider......

diet has been good this week as i have been working from home so managed to get all my meals in this week as no meeting to go to or hours of traveling to deal with....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> happens more times than you think mate, I have had bicep boys tell me my form is off.....but I was wearing a hoodie at the time should of seen there faces when I stripped down to a vest


pmsl


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

just saw your box squats on fb nice, how's it feeling to be squatting again regularly?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> just saw your box squats on fb nice, how's it feeling to be squatting again regularly?


i have been doing these for a few weeks and i really do feel that my legs have grown even in this short time but then after 15yrs without them i suppose they would


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

When you say peptides are better before CV, do you mean GHRP-6 and IGF or Just HGH?

So do you wake, take peptide then do fasted CV?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MRENIGMA said:


> When you say peptides are better before CV, do you mean GHRP-6 and IGF or Just HGH?
> 
> So do you wake, take peptide then do fasted CV?


GHRP's, GHRH, HGH and GH Frag all give better fat burning if used in a fasted state before cardio......

had a good weekend as i took saturday away for my mates Stag do(i am the best man) i had arranged a night out in Bristol, it was a good night and just what i needed......

Monday i travelled to Heathrow for 3 nights on business so i took the chance to train at the new Activ8 gym in Slough, what a gym it is full to the rafters with hammer strength equipment.......definatly recommend it to anyone who is in the area.....

so i trained with Russ a friend from slough, i thought i would take him through one of my workouts....

Chest:

Incline Smith Press 2 working sets 1 x 120kg, 1 x 140kg

Hammer Flat Press 2 working sets 1 x 120kg, 1 x 160kg

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:i trained the way Toney Freeman showed me a while ago, i have posted the exercises in video format on this journal before...

DB side raise 3 sets

DB press 3 sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 sets

Hammer machine dips 1 x 120kg, 1 x 150kg

i weighed in at the weekend still at 231lbs which is no surprise as i expect the weight to steadily increase over the weeks rather than a large rise as i am using what i would consider a low dose cycle.

i am happy with my size and i am constantly being told that i am looking bigger than ever, my concern at the moment is my condition it is not that i am really fat but i am struggling with my size as i feel uncomfortable so inevitably i want to be leaner but this is more of a mindset thing.......i am sure as the test kicks in my physique will harden and i will feel more comfertable.....


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> GHRP's, GHRH, HGH and GH Frag all give better fat burning if used in a fasted state before cardio......
> 
> had a good weekend as i took saturday away for my mates Stag do(i am the best man) i had arranged a night out in Bristol, it was a good night and just what i needed......
> 
> ...


Love the hammer strength equipment really hits the spot wish my regular gym had more of it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Paul- awesome news on the bab mate! Well done! The old guy still has some swimmers! Lol. Haven't popped in for ages so thought I'd just say hello. Glad all is well mate.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Loving the log mate,picked up new tips which I will use myself cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

darksider said:


> Love the hammer strength equipment really hits the spot wish my regular gym had more of it.


great equipment mate I love there back equipment



big_jim_87 said:


> Paul- awesome news on the bab mate! Well done! The old guy still has some swimmers! Lol. Haven't popped in for ages so thought I'd just say hello. Glad all is well mate.


Cheers Jim appreciate you popping by....



watson100 said:


> Loving the log mate,picked up new tips which I will use myself cheers


good to hear that mate....

Ok sorry for the lack of updates but I have been shattered this week after training and really busy with work, I trained Back, rear delts and biceps at Panthers gym in Uxbridge on Wednesday....

Back:

Chins for warmup

One arm hammer row 2 working sets 1 x 60kg, 1 x 80kg

Underhand Iso pulldown 2 working sets 1 x 50kg, 1 x 65kg

Wide grip pulldowns 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Bar face pulls 3 sets

Rope face pulls 3 sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curl 2 sets 1 x 25kg, 1 x 30kg

One arm DB spider curls 2 working sets 2 x 30kg

Hammer curls 2 working sets 2 x 27.5kg

Last night was legs although this is my 6 working sets week I cannot just do 6 sets for my legs as I cannot use an appropriate amount of weight to justify the low set number because of my back injury.

Seated leg curl - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

Box Squats - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

Leg Press - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

Seated calf press - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

I have noticed a real difference in using the clinical grade peptides I have been using over the last 2 weeks over the other peptides I have used, firstly I have got a slight case of prolactin gyno from the GH release something I have never had before...plus the difference in my condition is noticeable in such a short amount of time, I am not totally surprised as these are genuine clinical grade peptides something I wondered about with other peptides I have used........I have now increased the frequency of my shots from 3 to 5 per day with 4 of them being GRF/GHRP-2 and the one before bed being GRF/IPAM........

I am 3 weeks into my cycle and it is going well as I feel my physique changing in such a way it does change when you introduce a higher amount of test that you normally use.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hi guys, i had a good weekend no change in my weight still at 231lbs but a tad leaner this week this i put down to the new peptides i am using.....

because of this i have decided to put a small amount of Insulin into my cycle (6iu) taken with my GH PWO (7.2iu) i started this on Friday and feel fuller all ready so will be sticking with this for the time being....

last night i trained Chest/shoulders and Triceps at a different gym as mine was closed for the Bank Holiday, i also trained alone as my training partner cold not make it.....

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 working sets 3 @ 44kg (these where the heaviest in the gym)

Seated Press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 working sets 3 @ 20kg

BB standing press 3 sets [email protected], [email protected]

BB front raise 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Rope overhead extensions 3 working sets

Pressups with hands by side of chest 2 sets to failure....

i am feeling very good at the moment hopefully this will continue through the whole cycle.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

quick update on training last week....

Wednesday was legs so i decided to again do a stupid thing and do 300 reps......

Seated leg curl 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets.

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets.

Lying Leg curl with DB between feet....6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets.

Box Squats 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets. this was a big mistake and really messed me up...

Seated calf raise 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets.

this session was good but then so bad as my CNS seem to take such a hit from it i felt ill that night and the next day.......

Friday:

Back:

Chins 3 sets

Deadlifts 3 sets (i did full off the floor lifts for the first time in years) 3 sets @ 80kg

Pulldowns 3 sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curl 3 sets

Seated concentration curls 3 sets

Hammer curls 2 sets

Rear Delts:

Rope face pulls 4 sets

Reverse cable x overs 4 sets

i had a great weekend with the family plenty of down time which after last week is exactly what i needed.....weigh in was up to 232lbs on Sunday with slightly better condition so happy and at the 4 week mark in the cycle i expect a jump in weight in the next few weeks....

Today:

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 working sets [email protected], [email protected], [email protected](PB)

Seated press 3 sets

Incline DB press 3 working sets with 40kg DB's (tried more but hit failure to soon was totally fukced)

Shoulders:

BB Dead press 3 sets [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB Side raise 3 sets with 20kg DB's

Seated machine shoulder press 3 sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 sets

machine Dips 3 sets

i was and still am totally fukced from this session tonight my strength was up on all lifts but my chest workout effected the shoulder and tricep workout slightly through both muscle burn and energy levels.....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

When did you damage your back and how? Forgive me if its in here somewhere, if it is I will find and read up. I am interested in following, you're in great shape for someone with a bad back.... lets not compare our bodies for a while hey as I will give Glassbacks around the world a bad name!

Cheers

GB


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Glassback said:


> When did you damage your back and how? Forgive me if its in here somewhere, if it is I will find and read up. I am interested in following, you're in great shape for someone with a bad back.... lets not compare our bodies for a while hey as I will give Glassbacks around the world a bad name!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> GB


lol no problem mate.....i was paralysed from the waist down in 1996 it was caused by a combination of a genetic spinal fusion/tug-o-war comp and rough seas(happened in the Navy) which resulted in me losing all feeling below the waist for a good 6months.....this is why i cannot squat, deadlift from the floor or any bent over movements with any considerable weight....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> lol no problem mate.....i was paralysed from the waist down in 1996 it was caused by a combination of a genetic spinal fusion/tug-o-war comp and rough seas(happened in the Navy) which resulted in me losing all feeling below the waist for a good 6months.....this is why i cannot squat, deadlift from the floor or any bent over movements with any considerable weight....


We have a lot in common mate.

Other than the fact you weight the same as my car and shoudlers broader than it too and I sadly dont (yet). I broke my back in early 2000 and went through the whole, scary, recoup stage. What condition were you in after the injury?

I would love to see a pic of then mate - that would inspire me no end - Yes I am being selfish here.

Max respect mate.. seriously, I didn't realise you had such a major back injury. How you get in that condition without some of the key exercises is mind blowing. I'm reading this journal tonight.

Be ready for questions tomorrow.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I didn't realise you were paralysed previously that is one hell of a fightback to not let it stop you mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Glassback said:


> We have a lot in common mate.
> 
> Other than the fact you weight the same as my car and shoudlers broader than it too and I sadly dont (yet). I broke my back in early 2000 and went through the whole, scary, recoup stage. What condition were you in after the injury?
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about your injury mate.....i have a few pics from shows before the accident but not whilst in hospital as i was in hospital in Miama, i took 2yrs off the gym after then started back at the gym Jan 1999 to compete in september of that year......i have a yearly spinal injection called RADIOFREQUENCY RHIZOTOMY that helps me out no end before i had this procedure every year i found it hard to stand or sit in the same place for longer than 5 min....ask as many questions as you want buddy



OJay said:


> I didn't realise you were paralysed previously that is one hell of a fightback to not let it stop you mate


thank you mate....


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well done with the dead lifts Paul and your pb on the Incline Smith press. Also total respect for comming back from such a serious injury and achiveing what you have achieved and keeping it going.

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What cycle are you on at moment? Just say if you have posted it I'm being lazy I'll have a search in previous pages later if it's there lol


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> lol no problem mate.....i was paralysed from the waist down in 1996 it was caused by a combination of a genetic spinal fusion/tug-o-war comp and rough seas(happened in the Navy) which resulted in me losing all feeling below the waist for a good 6months.....this is why i cannot squat, deadlift from the floor or any bent over movements with any considerable weight....


You have achieved loads regardless of these set backs Paul. It goes to show that we can all training around and still progress with ailments and illnesses.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Total agree with Joe and Colin..... What a comeback. I mean I thought I was cool coming back from breaking my back to being a tubby, fit bloke..... But you're in immense shape. Totally leaves no excuse for anyone. Massively impressed which automatically now makes you the coolest mod. Ha!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys for the posative comments...

so a huge lack of updates for last week just because i was so shattered in the evening.....

Last Wednesdays Legs session:

Leg exstensions 4 sets of 20 reps

Seated Leg curl 4 sets 20 reps

DB stiff leg deads 4 sets 15 reps

Leg press i only managed to do 3 sets on this as i twinged my back doing the hamstring exercises......it was not a great leg session

Friday:

Back:

Chins 3 sets

Seated 1 arm row 3 sets

Deadlifts 3 sets @100kg

Pulldowns 2 sets

Rear delts:

Reverse Cable X Overs 6 sets

Biceps:

Standing Straight bar curl 3 sets

Seated DB curl 3 sets

Concentration curl 3 sets

i had a hectic weekend as i had 2 guys competing at the UKBFF Port Talbot show, my u80kg won his class and my u90kg came 2nd in his class both received invites to the finals so was happy with the showing......

Yesterday i was able to train at the new Universal Fitness gym in Cardiff it is a really good gym plenty of equipment, weights and space......

Chest:

Incline Smith press 2 sets @ 140kg

Seated machine press 2 sets

Seated machine flye 2 sets

Shoulders:

Hammer press 2 sets @160kg

DB side raise 2 sets @22.5kg

DB press (toney freeman style)

Triceps:

was supposed to train these but due to time i had to give them a miss and will train them later in the week.

i am away from home all week this week not getting back until Friday lunchtime so not great but i am able to train in some good gyms as i am going to go over to Eccles tomorrow and train at IFBB Pro Paul George gym.......

weigh in on Saturday saw me being my heaviest weight......235lbs so really happy with my progress....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a good weekend at home with the family after being away all of last week working, got to see my athletes that are competing soon in both a local show and the NPA finals was very happy with all of them.......

my weight dropped at the weekend back down to 232lbs this was to be expected really as there was no day last week where i eat all 6 of my meals, so a drop was to be expected.

i had a very good workout last night at my normal gym....

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 sets 1 @ 120kg, 1 @ 140kg, 1 @ 150kg

Seated machine press 3 sets

Cable X Overs 2 sets

Shoulders:

Standing Dead Press 3 sets 1 @ 70kg, 2 @ 80kg

Standing DB side raise 3 sets with 24kg DB's

BB front raise 2 sets with 35kg BB

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead extensions 3 sets

Machine dips 2 sets

am half way through my current cycle now and am happy with the results....i have just altered my peptide use though to this...

Training days:

saturation dose of GHRP/GHRH followed 20min later with GH before meal 1

30min before training IGF-1DES

PWO GH/6iu Insulin

B4 Bed saturation dose of IPAM/GHRH followed 20min later with GH

Non Training days:

GHRH/GHRP 4 x day spread 3 hrs apart

i am back home on Thursday...........


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

How do you rate the push pull legs routine in the off season Paul, i've wanted to do it myself so many times but it just doesn't feel like enough volume for me. A cracking mass building routine tho once your into it i bet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is very good mate, i cycle my sets doing 6 working sets per bodypart on week one going up to 12 working sets per bodypart on week 4.....then back to 6 you really should give it a go mate...


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah it sounds good, deffo working for you, looked a lot bigger when i saw you in port talbot. I'll give it a try next month, thanks mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate....looking forward to seeing you at the england show mate.....i think you will do well


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it is very good mate, i cycle my sets doing 6 working sets per bodypart on week one going up to 12 working sets per bodypart on week 4.....then back to 6 you really should give it a go mate...


This sounds an interesting method Paul, do you change the weight profile (weight / reps) in the sets when you are on the lower number compared to the higher? I may well give this a blast, as with age having less reps and sets may be an advantage as far as reducing the possibility of wear and tear.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate....looking forward to seeing you at the england show mate.....i think you will do well


Yeah me to mate, thanks Paul fingers crossed!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DiggyV said:


> This sounds an interesting method Paul, do you change the weight profile (weight / reps) in the sets when you are on the lower number compared to the higher? I may well give this a blast, as with age having less reps and sets may be an advantage as far as reducing the possibility of wear and tear.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


i don't lower weights as such, obvouisly when i get to the 2nd and third exercise on the 10 and 12 set weeks my strength is more zapped than the 6 and 8 set weeks but i still lift to my max as long as i can get at least 8 reps per set....


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi mate,

Hope everything is going well for you.

Do you supplement with BCCA or similar before morning cardio and during weight training workout to prevent catabolism?

If not, do you take anything before performing cardio on an empty stomach before breakfast?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TNH said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Hope everything is going well for you.
> 
> ...


hi mate i supplement with BCAA/EAA's both before during and after a training session, when i am dieting and do morning cardio i have EAA's before my session as well....

I was away this week working in Heathrow so had the chance to train at Panthers gym again on Wednesday for my back session.

Back:

Underhand pulldowns 3 sets

Seated Row 3 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 2 sets

Rear Delts:

Machine rear delts 3 sets

Straight bar face pulls 3 sets

Biceps:

21's 3 sets

DB concentration curls 3 sets

Hammer curls 2 sets

i had the chance to speak to Sean who owns the gym about the recent UKBFF qualifiers and we both agreed that the next 2 (Brum/Leeds) will be the toughest as alot of guys have not received invites this year as they are clamping down on inviting to many......he also is going to help me with some core work so that i can control my waist next year on stage a little better.....

i am back home now so tomorrows leg session will be at my normal gym then a weekend off as i am the best man at my mates wedding......plus i need to finish my BEEF column by the end of the weekend


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tonight was leg day and after missing training them last week i wanted to hit them hard.....

Quads:

Leg exstensions 3 sets warmup

Leg press 4 sets 15 reps per set

Leg extensions FST-7

Sissy squats 3 sets

Hamstrings:

SLDL 4 sets

One leg curl 3 sets

Calfs:

Seated raise 6 sets of 15

i pushed the weight higher on all exercises tonight and could feel the difference by the end.......


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> *hi mate i supplement with BCAA/EAA's both before during and after a training session, when i am dieting and do morning cardio i have EAA's before my session as well....*
> 
> I was away this week working in Heathrow so had the chance to train at Panthers gym again on Wednesday for my back session.
> 
> ...


How do you take your EAA's pre AM cardio mate? just powder mixed with water i find it doesnt dissolve well same with standard bcaa powder but now i use chain'd out before resistance sessions


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

How do you take your EAA's pre AM cardio mate? just standard EAA powder mixed with water or a certain product? i find standard EAA powder doesnt dissolve well same with standard bcaa powder but now i use chain'd out before resistance sessions that mixes with water nicely


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Excellent read & full of great info :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

due to work and family updating my log with any consistency has not been possible over the last few months, so a quick update before this off season journal comes to an end.....

i reached 238lbs (17st) on my second cycle this year which was a 12 week cycle that finished 4 weeks ago, i have dropped a bit of water and settled at 232lbs so far.......i reached my goal this year of increasing my muscle mass without becoming a really fat **** 

a few changes since i last spoke to you guys the biggest one is that i qualified to be a NABBA Judge so i have a path to go down this time next year when i retire from the stage....yes you did read that right 2012 will be my last year onstage for many reasons family and work being the main ones but also because i feel i have acheived everything i could possible achieve from the sport......i have placed top 3 in Britain and top 10 at the Universe (my goal is to better this next year though) and in my own opinion have built one of the best class 4 physiques in the UK (other peoples opinions may vary  )......

another change is that i will no longer be sponsored by Extreme Nutrition from the 1st of December.

i will be starting a pre comp log for those who are interested on the 1st of January 2012 i will be using alot of new supplements and will give my full and frank opinion to all of them.......i am also going to review some supplements in my columns next year the first one will be the new Ronnie Coleman supplements i will start using these next week once i have ordered them.......

i will be working with Skip from now until at least the Britain on June the 2nd next year, i am looking forward to seeing what we can achieve together as we prep for the shows.....

i think that is everything


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Well it's a nice flow from retirement into judging, I bet you'll love it!

Looking forward to your review on Ronnies supplements


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Great plan and can't wait to see the progress you've made on stage next year. I assume this journal will cease and when prep starts a new journey to follow will begin time permitting?

Good luck whatever you do pscarb

Working with skip I assume you will be skip loading, what are your thoughts on this method? (silly question since you're working with h)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate there will be a new journal for the prep next year, i have been working with skip all this year so know how skip loading effects me to a degree but have been a big fan of this method for some time....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Look forward to it. Wasn't actually aware you had been working with him good luck


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just been having a catch up on this mate and nice to see you and skip are still working good together.

How are you lookin at the min to how you were in Notts when we met up?

I'm well busy til after xmas but when you're up this way in the new year it would be good to meet up and have a session together


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RACK said:


> Just been having a catch up on this mate and nice to see you and skip are still working good together.
> 
> How are you lookin at the min to how you were in Notts when we met up?
> 
> I'm well busy til after xmas but when you're up this way in the new year it would be good to meet up and have a session together


Hi John yea me and Skip will be continuing to work together it makes sense as he has got me to my heaviest in the off season.......so bring on the shows 

at Nottingham i was 232lbs i think when i finished my cycle i was 238lbs i am now 5 weeks off cycle 232lbs mate........i think i am a little bigger though now than at Notts?

i will give you a shout in the New Year for a session mate.....give my best to Lucy.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Is skip loading lots of carbs or is it like shyt loading and any thing goes in?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> Is skip loading lots of carbs or is it like shyt loading and any thing goes in?


its lots of carbs but simple carbs, lowish fats...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Just caught up with Paul on this log, well done on getting the NABBA judge job mate you deserve it.

Your looking good and I'm looking forward to your New Year updates.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nidge said:


> Just caught up with Paul on this log, well done on getting the NABBA judge job mate you deserve it.
> 
> Your looking good and I'm looking forward to your New Year updates.


Cheers mate my Pre-comp journal will start on the 1st of Jan 2012


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

How many shows you doing next yr bud? Busy last yr or just the one?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> How many shows you doing next yr bud? Busy last yr or just the one?


if i get the placings then hopefully 4 (NABBA West, NABBA Britain, NABBA Worlds, NABBA Universe) cant just do one in my final year Jim...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if i get the placings then hopefully 4 (NABBA West, NABBA Britain, NABBA Worlds, NABBA Universe) cant just do one in my final year Jim...


Lol yea I thought that would be the case.... Gotta go out with a bang!

Well as it's your final yr I expect some thing to remember you by so freaky condition every comp!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well all I can do is give 110% mate and I know come this time next year I won't have any regrets........I will be detailing it all in a journal for all to see though....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Well all I can do is give 110% mate and I know come this time next year I won't have any regrets........I will be detailing it all in a journal for all to see though....


Good stuff

Can't wait for the out come!


----------

